# Easy Meal Prep



## Daniel (Oct 10, 2021)

How To Make Instant Pot Spaghetti
					


Trust us: This is best (and easiest!) thing you'll cook in your Instant Pot this year.





					www.thekitchn.com
				



Instant Pot spaghetti is way easier, faster, and, arguably, tastier than the version you make on the stovetop. It’s almost entirely hands-off; there’s no constant stirring or waiting for a big pot of water to boil. Instead, after quickly browning some beef directly in the Instant Pot, you’ll just toss in a jar of marinara sauce, a little water, and the dry spaghetti. In about 20 minutes of cooking (yes, including bringing the pot to pressure) actual _magic_ happens: The meat becomes tender and the pasta lends its starch to the sauce, making the most luxurious version of this weeknight classic that you could ever dream of.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 10, 2021)

*Salmon:*








						Honey Garlic Salmon and Veggies Sheet Pan Dinner
					


This Honey Garlic Salmon and Veggies Sheet Pan Dinner is about as easy as it gets to get dinner on the table in 30 minutes and the cleanup is a cinche!





					www.jocooks.com
				


​







						100 Easiest Recipes Anyone Can Make — Eat This Not That
					


Even if you're new to the kitchen, you'll love these! We've rounded up some of our easiest recipes for cooks of all skill levels.





					www.eatthis.com
				


*Butter-Baked Salmon and Asparagus*


Salmon makes our list of the healthiest fish you can eat. It also makes our as-yet-unpublished list of the easiest fish to cook. Salmon is just rippling with omega-3 fatty acids, which happen to be on our list of the 20 healthiest fats that help with weight loss. These fatty acids impart a firm and fleshy structure so your salmon won't fall to pieces like flakier fish (e.g., flounder). Plus, this keto-friendly recipe features asparagus and a mere 10 minutes of hands-on time.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 10, 2021)

"Good food doesn’t have to be fancy. My day-to-day favourite is a sandwich made with black pumpernickel bread, Swiss cheese, lettuce, mustard mayo, Black Forest ham, a few sliced pickles and a dollop of grape jelly."

~ Dan Aykroyd


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2021)

Easy Broccoli-Cheese Eggs in a Mug Recipe — Eat This Not That
					


So, you want a healthy breakfast without a ton of prep time and dirty pans. This eggs in a mug recipe, filled with veggies, is calling your name.





					www.eatthis.com
				






...Aside from the health factor, though, the best part of this dish is that there's pretty much zero cleanup. All of the vegetables, plus the two eggs, cook in the same mug. And the cooking dish is the same one you'll eat from, so it really couldn't be easier. There are no more excuses for saying you don't have time to make a healthy breakfast in the mornings. Just whip this handy mug recipe up in the microwave, and you'll be satisfied and ready to start your day.

    Nutrition:     314 calories, 20 g fat (9 g saturated), 519 mg sodium, 3 g fiber, 4 g sugar, 23 g protein

Makes 1 serving​ 
Ingredients​ 
Nonstick cooking spray
1 cup chopped fresh or frozen broccoli
1 Tbsp chopped red bell pepper
1 green onion (scallion), sliced
2 eggs
2 Tbsp fat-free milk
1/4 cup shredded white cheddar cheese (1 oz)
Salt and black pepper to taste

How to Make It​

Generously coat the inside of a 12-ounce mug with cooking spray. Add broccoli and 1 tsp water, and microwave on 100% power (high) for 1 to 2 minutes, or until broccoli is tender. Add red pepper, green onion, eggs, and milk. Beat with a fork until eggs are well blended.
Microwave for 45 seconds; stir. Microwave again for 30 seconds, or until eggs are puffed and set. Sprinkle with cheese; cover with foil, and let stand a few minutes until melted.
Season with salt and pepper.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 14, 2021)

Mediterranean Veggie Sandwich - An Easy Vegetarian Sandwich Idea
					


Fresh vegetables, olives, hummus, and feta make up this Mediterranean veggie sandwich an easy sandwich that's perfect for lunch or dinner.





					simpleandsavory.com
				






Here are a few suggestions to stay with the Mediterranean theme.

Toast the bread before adding the ingredients.
Instead of bread, make your sandwich on a crusty  whole grain baguette or pita bread.
Replace the hummus with pesto sauce or add the pesto sauce to the hummus.
Veggie ideas: marinated mushrooms, shredded carrots, red onions, roasted peppers, sun dried tomato
[Panera Bread also uses picked red onions in their sandwiches.]


----------



## Daniel (Oct 16, 2021)

Daniel said:


> How To Make Instant Pot Spaghetti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just cooked this recipe but without meat (or fake meat).  It was easy and delicious.   You basically just add 2 cups of water, a jar of pasta sauce, and half a box of spaghetti.  Then set the pressure cooker mode for 8 minutes.  (It takes about 20 minutes total since the pressure has to build up first for 12 minutes or so.)

From what I read elsewhere, you can just add frozen meatballs if you want.  I will try that next time with frozen vegan meatballs and whole wheat pasta.

There is nothing "instant" about this recipe since I can cook spaghetti as fast on my own.  But, importantly, there is no babysitting required and no need to strain the pasta.  And, of course, only one pot to clean.

There was some pasta burnt on the bottom of the pan, so I will try a non-stick spray next time to see if that helps.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

The link below has instructions for whichever method you prefer -- slow cooker or Instant Pot:









						Instant Pot Garth Brooks' Breakfast Bowl - 365 Days of Slow Cooking and Pressure Cooking
					


Instant Pot Garth's Breakfast Bowl--a breakfast casserole with eggs, hashbrowns, sausage, bacon, tortellini and cheese. Make it fast or slow!





					www.365daysofcrockpot.com
				










"I couldn’t believe how tasty tortellini was when embedded in a breakfast casserole. It is so tasty!!! Try this recipe for Christmas morning this year! You won’t be disappointed."

1 ½ cups frozen hashbrowns
4 pre-cooked sausage patties, broken into 4 pieces each
2 cups frozen cheese tortellini
⅓ cup cooked, crumbled bacon
6 eggs
½ cup half and half (or milk)
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
½ cup grated cheddar


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

Tortellini Soup (Slow Cooker)
					


Slow Cooker Creamy Tortellini Soup is pure comfort food, loaded with vegetables, Italian sausage and cheese tortellini! NO flour and NO heavy cream!





					cafedelites.com
				




"Italian sausage gives this soup an amazing flavour BUT you CAN substitute it with plain and simple ground meats (ground chicken, turkey or beef sausage). For vegetarian options, leave the meat out all together [or use meat substitute]."

_*Ingredients*_

1 pound (500 g) ground Italian sausage (or ground chicken, turkey or beef), browned*
1 onion, chopped
2 large carrots, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
2 teaspoon beef bouillon powder (or chicken)
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 cups beef broth (or chicken or vegetable broth -- I use low sodium)
1/4 cup cornstarch mixed and dissolved in 1/4 cup water
36 ounces evaporated milk or half and half [or substitute with Greek yogurt and milk or non-dairy options]
12 ounce packet three cheese tortellini (I used dried not fresh; choose any flavour you like)
5 cups fresh baby spinach
1 cup milk


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

This recipe only needs a slow cooker (or Instant Pot in slow cooker mode) for the optional pork shoulder:









						Slow Cooker Lo Mein - Damn Delicious
					


Slow Cooker Lo Mein - Skip delivery and try this veggie-packed takeout favorite for a healthy dinnertime meal that is easy to make right in your crockpot!





					damndelicious.net
				






"Skip delivery and try this veggie-packed takeout favorite for a healthy dinnertime meal that is easy to make right in your crockpot!"

Ingredients:​
2 pounds boneless pork shoulder
3 cups broccoli florets
2 carrots, julienned
2 stalks celery, diced
1 cup snow peas
1 (5-ounce) can sliced water chestnuts, drained
1 pound spaghetti [or lo mein, fettuccine, ramen, udon, etc.]
For the sauce​
1/3 cup reduced sodium soy sauce
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoon brown sugar, packed
1 tablespoons sambal oelek (ground fresh chile paste), or more, to taste
1 tablespoon oyster sauce
1 tablespoon freshly grated ginger
1 teaspoon sesame oil
Directions:​
LINE a slow cooker with a Reynolds® Slow Cooker Liner [not for Instant Pots]. Open slow cooker liner and place it inside a 5- to 6-quart slow cooker bowl. Fit liner snugly against the bottom and sides of bowl; pull top of liner over rim of bowl.
WHISK together soy sauce, garlic, brown sugar, sambal oelek, oyster sauce, ginger and sesame oil in the slow cooker. Add pork shoulder, then cover and cook on low heat for 7-8 hours or high for 3-4 hours.
REMOVE pork shoulder from the slow cooker and shred the meat before returning to the pot with the juices. Stir in broccoli, carrots, celery, snow peas and chestnuts. Cover and cook on high heat for 15-30 minutes, or until vegetables are tender.
SERVE pasta immediately, topped with pork mixture.
COOK pasta according to package instructions; drain


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

No machines required:






						Zucchini Fritters – Instant Pot Recipes
					







					recipes.instantpot.com
				






4 cups shredded zucchini
1 tsp salt
1 large egg beaten
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
2 garlic cloves minced
1/2 tsp black pepper
6 tbsp olive oil

       Place zucchini in a colander and sprinkle with salt. Let sit 10 minutes.
       Remove zucchini from colander and wrap in a clean dish towel. Squeeze and wring water out of zucchini.
       Place zucchini in a large bowl with egg, flour, Parmesan, garlic, and pepper. Mix well to combine.
       Push *Sauté* button on Instant Pot®. Pour 2 tablespoons oil into Instant Pot®.
       Take heaping tablespoons of zucchini and place in Instant Pot®. Flatten out with back of spoon into a 2 1⁄2 inch rounds. Work in batches, making three fritters at a time.
       Let cook *4 minutes* and then flip. Cook an additional *4 minutes* on the second side.
       Remove zucchini fritters using a slotted spatula. Continue cooking until all zucchini is used up, adding additional oil with each batch.
       Serve hot.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

Breakfast Burritos Recipe (Freezer Friendly) - NatashasKitchen.com
					


These Breakfast Burritos will make a breakfast person out of you. Crisp on the outside and filled with egg, ham and cheese. Easy freezer breakfast burritos!





					natashaskitchen.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

Instant Pot Breakfast Stuffed Sweet Potatoes
					


Sweet potatoes cooked in the instant pot, then stuffed with the best combination of almond butter, maple syrup, blueberries, and chia seeds.





					theliveinkitchen.com
				




"After cooking your sweet potatoes, cut them open and mash the flesh. Next, drizzle with maple syrup, almond butter, pecans, blueberries, and chia seeds!"


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

_Relatively_ easy with a 20-minute prep time.  Freezer friendly for leftovers or meal prep.  Bakes in the oven for at least 45 minutes:









						Vegetarian Mexican Lasagna
					


Mexican-inspired ingredients are layered lasagna-style with a ricotta and spinach mixture between corn tortillas in this vegetarian baked dish.





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2021)

10 minute prep time with the help of a blender:









						Quick Black Bean Soup
					


This is a quick and easy way to make a black bean soup by blending cans of black beans with a can of diced tomatoes with green chilies.





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2021)

How to Make Casseroles Without a Recipe
					


Learn simple swaps, basic ratios, and other tips to become a freewheeling casserole creator. No recipe required!





					www.allrecipes.com
				




How to make casseroles without a recipe​ 
Choose your own adventure! Use this basic ratio to extend leftovers into a satisfying second meal. With this method, you can make casseroles out of almost anything. Serves 4-6.

_You will need:_

*1 cup chopped aromatics* (any combo of onions, celery, bell peppers, carrots, fennel)

*3-4 cups cooked protein* (ground or chopped meat, canned fish or canned beans)

*2-3 cups carbs* (cooked pasta or rice or grains, shredded or cubed raw potatoes)

*1-2 cups vegetables* (raw, cooked, frozen or canned)

*1-2 cups sauce or binder* (canned condensed soup, white sauce, cheese sauce, gravy, simmer sauce, sour cream)

*Seasonings *to taste

*1 cup topping *(cheese, toasted breadcrumbs, crushed snack ships, nuts, or a combo)

*DIRECTIONS*


Heat your oven to 350 degrees F and grease your vessel.
In a large bowl, combine the aromatics, protein, carbs, and vegetables and season well with salt and pepper, and any other spices or herbs you might want to add.
Add one cup of your chosen binder, and then mix well. If it seems dry, add more binder until you get the consistency you like. You can use a combo, for example, a can of condensed soup along with some sour cream, or a half and half mix of white sauce and gravy.
Once the mixture seems like it has enough saucy stuff to effectively bind and flavor it, pour into the prepared dish and top with your chosen topping.
Bake for 30 minutes, then check the temp and if needed, doneness of any raw ingredients. Continue to cook until all ingredients are fully cooked, the casserole is bubbling around the edges, and the topping has your desired browning.

Reduce the oven heat to 200 if you need to hold it warm until dinner time.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2021)

*Honey Garlic Recipes:*

Chicken:









						Honey Garlic Chicken
					


Sticky tender boneless chicken thighs in a garlic, soy and honey sauce. Minimal ingredients, simple to prepare and ready in 20 minutes! #honeygarlicchicken #honeychicken #chinesechicken #chickenthighs #garlicchicken





					www.kitchensanctuary.com
				




Tofu:









						Air Fryer Tofu with Honey Garlic Sauce
					


Crispy air fryer tofu is made to perfection every time, with less fat than deep-frying. In less than 20 minutes, you are tossing your air fryer tofu in a homemade honey garlic sauce that is balanced in flavor and totally satisfying.





					www.hellospoonful.com
				




Salmon:









						Honey Garlic Salmon and Veggies Sheet Pan Dinner
					


This Honey Garlic Salmon and Veggies Sheet Pan Dinner is about as easy as it gets to get dinner on the table in 30 minutes and the cleanup is a cinche!





					www.jocooks.com
				




Shrimp:









						Honey-Garlic Shrimp
					


The perfect balance of sweet and savory, Chef John's easy recipe for honey-garlic shrimp is a great choice for a weeknight dinner for two.





					www.allrecipes.com
				












						Honey Garlic Butter Shrimp & Broccoli
					


Honey garlic butter shrimp is a gourmet meal with no effort. Perfect for those busy weeknights or elegant enough for company.





					butteryourbiscuit.com
				












						Asian Honey Garlic Shrimp (Better than Takeout!) - Tiffy Cooks
					


The BEST Asian Honey Garlic Shrimp ready in less than 20 minutes! This healthy and delicious dish taste so much better than takeout!





					tiffycooks.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2021)

Spirit of the Beehive Smoothie
					


carrots, bananas, honey, and blueberries blended together for a creamy morning smoothie





					northcoasteats.com
				




"Carrots, bananas, honey, and blueberries blended together for a creamy morning smoothie."


----------



## gooblax (Oct 23, 2021)

Daniel said:


> "Carrots, bananas, honey, and blueberries blended together for a creamy morning smoothie."


Definitely not on board with drinking carrots. 🥕🍌🍯🍓🫐⁉️


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2021)

You can substitute with beets


----------



## gooblax (Oct 23, 2021)

Daniel said:


> You can substitute with beets


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2021)

Some recipes from an Instant Pot cookbook author:









						✨Instant French Onion Soup✨
					


This French Onion Soup recipe gets you perfect caramelized onions quick + includes air fryer lid directions for finishing with the cheesy breaded topping!





					www.pressurecookingtoday.com
				











						MUST TRY: One-Pot Shrimp Alfredo Pasta | Instant Pot Recipe
					


This easy Instant Pot Shrimp Alfredo cooks the homemade parmesan-cream sauce and pasta in the same pot! Make dinner from scratch in under 30 minutes!





					www.pressurecookingtoday.com
				











						Instant Pot Eggplant Parm Will ROCK Your Meatless Monday!
					


**Healthy cuz eggplant; delicious cuz cheese and breadcrumbs!** This Instant Pot Eggplant Parmesan Pasta is a fast dump and go dinner the whole family will love





					www.pressurecookingtoday.com
				











						Classic Hummus in the Instant Pot
					


Make your own classic hummus with Instant Pot chickpeas that’s light, fluffy and sky-smooth thanks to lemon juice and olive oil.





					www.pressurecookingtoday.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 25, 2021)

This Single Step Has Changed My Meal-Prep Attitude Forever
					


Game-changing recipes for vegan barbecue sauce, avocado chimichurri, restaurant-style salsa, and more.





					getpocket.com
				




I have eaten hundreds of lunches that practically bored me to tears...The problem, I eventually realized, with many of my meals was that they were _dry_.

Even hummus, though not a _sauce_, brightens up most any lunch. Your dip, condiment, or sauce should work hard to make any meal, no matter how simple, feel fancy.

I’ve found that spicy sauces tend to make even cold lunches more exciting, and a simple lemon-tahini mixture is hard to get tired of. Your tastes, however, will dictate your own meal-prep preferences.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2021)

Fluffy Japanese Pancakes
					


Take these fluffy Japanese pancakes to new heights by cooking the batter in ring molds for an fun and super impressive breakfast treat.





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 2, 2021)

Those look like uncooked pork chops.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2021)

Yummy, vegan pork cakes  

But that gives me an idea: I can cook pork for my in laws (and the dogs) in the Instant Pot


----------



## Rosie2x (Nov 2, 2021)

Daniel said:


> Fluffy Japanese Pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yummy


----------



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2021)

Homemade Thin-Crust Pizza
					


If you have an hour or less, this is the pizza to make at the last minute for family and friends.





					getpocket.com
				




Homemade Thin-Crust Pizza​*Yield:* Serves 4, Makes 2 (10-inch) pizzas

* Prep Time:* 20 minutes

* Cook Time:* 16 minutes to 24 minutes
*
Ingredients*
For the dough:​
3/4 cup lukewarm water
1 teaspoon active dry yeast
2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for kneading
3/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons olive oil, divided
For the toppings:​
1/2 cup pizza sauce, such as classic red sauce or a white sauce
1 to 2 cups shredded cheese: one or a combination of mozzarella, provolone, Parmesan, fontina, romano, or asiago cheese
_Topping options:_ sautéed onions or mushrooms, sliced red peppers, pepperoni, cooked sausage, cooked bacon, etc.


----------



## Rosie2x (Nov 4, 2021)

Daniel said:


> Homemade Thin-Crust Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tasty omgg


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2021)

Instant Pot Recipes That Are Total Game Changers
					


Not sure what to make? We will help you make a decision in an *instant.*





					www.buzzfeed.com
				












						Instant Pot Detox Vegetable Soup - The Girl on Bloor
					


This Instant Pot Detox Vegetable Soup is a super healthy way to get your veggies in - it's vegetarian, high in fibre and the perfect comfort food!





					thegirlonbloor.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2021)

Alternative to beans or just avocado on toast:









						Herby Mushrooms on Toast
					


Sometimes I just want something simple and mushrooms on toast does the trick for any meal of the day. - Herby Mushrooms on Toast





					www.bigoven.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2021)

Mix-and-Match Bread Salad
					


Create your own version of the classic Italian summer side: panzanella.





					www.foodnetwork.com
				




The salad can be made up to 4 hours ahead.











						Easy Panzanella Salad
					


Panzanella Salad is a classic bread salad bursting with fresh flavors! Cubed bread, vegetables & fresh herbs are tossed in a tangy & light dressing.





					www.spendwithpennies.com
				




*What is Panzanella? *Panzanella is a Tuscan bread salad, usually dressed with a balsamic and olive oil vinaigrette. Traditionally, it was made with cubes of stale bread.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2021)

When I was a young child and money was tight, my mother used to keep stale bread to make something she called "pobs" (which years later I assumed was short for "pieces of bread") by cutting the bread into cubes, pouring hot milk over them, and adding cinnamon and sugar. Tasted yummy.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2021)

Garlic Broccoli Stir Fry With Chickpeas | Flavorful Recipe - Elavegan
					


Vegetarian garlic broccoli stir fry with chickpeas and a flavorful garlic sauce! This healthy vegan low-fat takeout recipe is easy to make!





					elavegan.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2021)

Zucchini Baked "Ziti” Doesn't Involve Any Pasta
					


Shhh! It's really just zucchini.





					www.delish.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2021)

Creamy Potato-Cabbage Soup
					


Comfort food doesn't have to mean simmering a pot on the stove for hours—a warm, hearty bowl of soup is about 30 minutes and 10-ingredients away.





					www.realsimple.com
				




Ingredients​
¼ cup olive oil 


6 cups sliced green cabbage (from 1 small head cabbage) 


1 medium sweet onion, sliced (about 2¼ cups) 


2 pounds Yukon Gold potatoes (about 8 medium potatoes), peeled and chopped 


3 medium carrots, chopped (about 1½ cups) 


6 cups vegetable broth 


2 teaspoons kosher salt, divided 


2 tablespoons white wine vinegar 


¾ cup sour cream 


1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2021)

Garlic-Parm Zucchini Sauté Recipe
					


It’s the best thing to do with summer squash.





					getpocket.com


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2021)

Easy breakfast ideas:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/voraciously/wp/2019/08/29/9-recipes-for-tasty-portable-breakfasts-to-help-you-get-out-the-door-fast/


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2021)

I think I'm really going to try go get a small instapot in the new year.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2021)

Or just go to Olive Garden and get togo containers after having unlimited soup, salad, and breadsticks 

Actually, Olive Garden is my favorite restaurant along with Taco Bell.   Olive Garden for the addictive breadsticks, homemade minestrone soup, and perfectly cooked salmon.  The salad is good too, but they sell their wonderfully salty salad dressing at the grocery stores.   I love the $10 lunch specials too, and their occasional deal where you can buy pasta to take home for $5 (or $7 in Canada).

And I still like Taco Bell more than most "authentic" Mexican restaurants because of Taco Bell's black bean selections. (My husband is friends with a Taco Bell manager, so I recently acquired an exclusive Taco Bell hoodie, which I love wearing )

But I rarely go to Subway anymore since I make my own subs now with whole-wheat hoagie rolls from the grocery store bakery.  It tastes even better than Subway if I use premium cheeses from the deli or pickled onions, etc.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2021)

I love Taco Bell as well, although I don't get to go there these days. Subway is great when the breads and other ingredients are fresh. They need better mandatory quality control over their franchisees. But there is one really good one not far from me.

I've never been a fan of The Olive Garden, though I have many friends that are. I find their food to be okay but nor great for their pries. Mind you, that's up here in Ottawa and I've only been to one of their restaurants. Maybe that's a quality control issue as with Subway?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2021)

David Baxter said:


> They need better mandatory quality control over their franchisees.


Exactly.    Even when I order double veggies, most Subway employees will act like I am asking for their first and second born.   So I end up paying $7 for basically just bread.

If Olive Garden is like Target was, then the quality of Olive Garden is definitely better here


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2021)

Instant Pot recipe for Olive Garden minestrone soup:









						Minestrone Soup Copycat Olive Garden - TheBellyRulesTheMind
					


Minestrone Soup is a Copycat Olive Garden that is a perfect family-friendly meal hearty enough for even the biggest appetites.





					thebellyrulesthemind.net


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2022)

Philly Cheesesteak Stuffed Peppers
					


Mounding a classic Philly cheesesteak mixture in a colorful bell pepper and melting cheese on top is an easy way to skip the bread and cut the carbs.





					www.eatingwell.com
				












						Philly Cheesesteak Burritos
					


This may be your new favorite way to eat a Philly Cheesesteak. Enjoy the mouthwatering beef, cheese, peppers, and onions all wrappe dup in a whole-wheat tortilla. This recipe can be eaten immediately or made ahead to enjoy later.





					www.eatingwell.com
				












						Philly Cheese Steak Sloppy Joes
					


Two of our favorite comfort-food sandwiches join forces in these family-friendly dinner sandwiches. We found that softer buns make this easier to eat, and it's all the better when wrapped takeout-style in a sheet of foil.





					www.eatingwell.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2022)

A stir fry -- including broccoli -- inside a tortilla:









						Vegan Fajita Recipe
					


Vegan fajitas are an easy vegan dinner recipe that is familiar and easy to customize!





					theliveinkitchen.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2022)

Two easy, affordable, plant-centered dinners
					


2 easy, affordable, plant-centered dinners by Julie Corliss, Harvard Health Blog Nov 25, 2020  Plant-based diets have taken root in American culture in recent  years, mostly thanks to the growing realization about the health  benefits of this eating pattern. But contrary to what some people...




					forum.psychlinks.ca


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2022)

Salsa Black Bean Burger
					


This Black Bean Burger recipe is made with salsa and pantry staples mixed in one bowl - a hearty, healthy protein-packed dinner with a Southwestern flare.





					feelgoodfoodie.net
				




Skip the frozen vegetarian burgers, and try my salsa black bean burger recipe. This is a *hearty healthy recipe that’s packed with protein and loaded with flavor*. I love the chunky texture, the Southwestern flavor, and the easy salsa swap to minimize the ingredients. Best part is that you can mix it all in one bowl without using a food processor or any fancy tools.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2022)

Eggplant Pizza
					


Easy to make and fun to eat, these mini eggplant pizzas are a great healthy alternative. Cheesy and delicious, everyone will love them!





					feelgoodfoodie.net


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2022)

Dessert Crepes
					


This crepe recipe is made with basic pantry staples and turns out perfectly delicate with crisp edges for a fancy breakfast or eye-catching dessert.





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2022)

Quick Keto Chocolate Mousse
					


When a sweet craving hits, whip up this quick keto chocolate mousse in minutes. No need to pre-whip the heavy cream - just throw everything into a bowl and mix!





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2022)

These Cabbage Hash Browns Could Fool Even The Biggies Potato Lover
					


Potatoes are so last year.





					www.delish.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2022)

Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup
					


Thai Red Curry Noodle Soup - Yes, you can have Thai takeout right at home! This soup is packed with so much flavor with bites of tender chicken, rice noodles, cilantro, basil and lime juice! So cozy, comforting and fragrant - plus, it's easy enough for any night of the week!





					damndelicious.net
				




**


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2022)

70 Easy Better-For-You Dinners You’ll Actually Look Forward To Eating
					


Eating healthy doesn't have to suck.





					www.delish.com
				












						Pizza Zucchini Boats
					


Studded with mini pepperoni, these zucchini boats are healthy and irresistibly adorable.





					www.delish.com
				












						Skinny Alfredo Makes Eating Healthy Enjoyable
					


Have your carbs and eat them too.





					www.delish.com
				












						Egg Roll Bowls Are A Veggie-Loaded Hit
					


Plus it's meal prep GOLD. 😍





					www.delish.com
				












						Loaded Cauliflower Bake Is Like A Loaded Potato Without The Carbs
					


It tastes like a baked potato—without the starch 😋





					www.delish.com
				












						It's Time That Stuffed Cabbage Rolls Make A Comeback
					


An easy classic everyone forgets that they love.





					www.delish.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2022)

Instant Pot Pork Chop Recipe
					


These creamy lemon pork chops are so good, everyone will be begging you to make them again.





					getpocket.com
				












						Instant Pot Pork Chops
					


This simple recipe for Instant Pot Pork Chops makes tender, juicy pork chops smothered in homemade mushroom gravy in less than 30 minutes.





					amindfullmom.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2022)

Sticky Sprouts Stir Fry
					


CooklyBookly helps you find high quality culinary content that goes beyond just recipes.





					cooklybookly.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2022)

Feed a Family for a Week With a Single Bag of Beans
					


Nutrition on a budget.





					getpocket.com
				




Because even the healthiest of foods becomes a drag if you eat it the same way five days in a row, the key is to cook your beans in different ways.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2022)

Lemon Ricotta Pasta Recipe
					


Extra ricotta, please.





					getpocket.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2022)

The Cookbook | Hungryroot
					


Search through The Cookbook for all Hungryroot recipes, from A to Zingy Grilled Chicken Salad.





					www.hungryroot.com
				












						Creamy Shrimp + Spinach Linguine | Hungryroot
					


Hungryroot delivers healthy groceries with simple recipes. Build your plan today.





					www.hungryroot.com
				












						Plant-Based Mushroom Melt | Hungryroot
					


Hungryroot delivers healthy groceries with simple recipes. Build your plan today.





					www.hungryroot.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2022)

Enchiladas Recipes Collection - Mexican Recipes - Old El Paso
					


Enjoy delicious Mexican food with these Enchilada Recipes from Old El Paso, including bacon & egg enchiladas, vegetarian enchiladas and classic chicken.





					www.oldelpaso.co.uk
				












						Fajitas Recipes - Mexican Recipes - Old El Paso
					


Enjoy delicious Mexican food with this sizzling fajita recipe from Old El Paso using soft flour wraps, seasoned chicken and fresh vegetables.





					www.oldelpaso.co.uk
				












						Mexican Tacos Recipe Collection Hard & Soft Shells - Old El Paso
					


Enjoy delicious Mexican food with these taco recipes from Old El Paso, including turkey, beef, chicken, fish and vegetarian options.





					www.oldelpaso.co.uk
				












						Burritos Recipe Collection - Mexican Recipes - Old El Paso
					


Enjoy delicious Mexican food with these Burrito Recipes from Old El Paso, including breakfast burritos, vegetarian burritos and even a chocolate chilli version!





					www.oldelpaso.co.uk
				












						Quesadillas Recipe Collection - Mexican Recipes - Old El Paso
					


Enjoy delicious Mexican food with this variety of quesadillas recipes from Old El Paso, the perfect alternative to a sandwich for any time of the day.





					www.oldelpaso.co.uk


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2022)

https://dinnerthendessert.com/cuban-sloppy-joes/
		


"Cuban Sloppy Joes with seasoned ground pork with citrus flavors topped with Swiss cheese pickles and mustard is a Cuban take of the favorite sloppy joes!"


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2022)

https://dinnerthendessert.com/cobb-pasta-salad/
		


"Cobb Pasta Salad combines all the favorite classic Cobb salad flavors of chicken, ranch, bacon, egg, bleu cheese, tomatoes and more with pasta salad!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2022)

Daniel said:


> https://dinnerthendessert.com/cuban-sloppy-joes/
> 
> 
> 
> "Cuban Sloppy Joes with seasoned ground pork with citrus flavors topped with Swiss cheese pickles and mustard is a Cuban take of the favorite sloppy joes!"



Now that looks really yummy!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2022)

Daniel said:


> https://dinnerthendessert.com/cobb-pasta-salad/
> 
> 
> 
> "Cobb Pasta Salad combines all the favorite classic Cobb salad flavors of chicken, ranch, bacon, egg, bleu cheese, tomatoes and more with pasta salad!"



Another one that looks good, except I hate ranch dressing and blue cheese so I'd need substitutes for those.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2022)

A vinaigrette dressing is another classic option.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2022)

Making Groceries: Pizza • Mamaguru
					


I love pizza!  It’s the ridiculous kind of love a middle-school boy has for pizza.  I like to eat it every week, so a few years ago I figured out how to make my own. Cooking shows often have a pizza segment, but they always tell the audience to go to their local pizzeria for the...Read More »





					mamaguru.com
				






My dough costs about $0.60 to make, plus the price of toppings...The dough makes 2 medium pizzas!

As far as flavor is concerned, my pizza ranks right up there with the specialty pizza places.  In fact, a guest once called my pizza _a revelation_.

Because it stores so well, you can easily make it in advance and make a pizza in the same amount of time as delivery would take.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2022)

The closest pizza place to me has a new cook.  And the pizza toppings are better than before, especially the fresh garlic and julienned spinach.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2022)

Serve with coffee and orange juice for a free heartburn test 









						Breakfast Enchilada Overnight Bake
					


An extra hearty breakfast that’s good any time of day. For this recipe, I am partnering with the folks from HATCH for Hunger.  Hundreds of millions of people around the world are chronically undernourished? HATCH has partnered with grocery stores and farmers to get eggs into local food banks...





					www.familyfreshmeals.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2022)

Easy Honey Garlic Salmon - Cafe Delites
					


Easy Honey Garlic Salmon is a throw together recipe in one pan and a perfect sweet and savoury 5-ingredient garlicky sauce with lemon!





					cafedelites.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

Can use the same dough for pizza, garlic rolls, etc:









						Copycat Olive Garden Breadsticks Recipe - Handle the Heat
					


This simple recipe for Copycat Olive Garden Breadsticks makes buttery, garlic-scented, and chewy breadsticks that are utterly addictive!





					handletheheat.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

What Can I Cook in a Dutch Oven? Everything.
					


What to cook in your beloved Le Creuset cast iron cookware.





					food52.com
				












						No-Knead Sourdough Bread Recipe on Food52
					


A riff on Jim Lahey's popular method, this no knead sourdough bread uses a starter instead of commercial yeast. It’s deliciously crusty and chewy.





					food52.com
				












						Spinach Tortellini Soup by Joanna Gaines Recipe on Food52
					


This spinach tortellini soup recipe from Joanna Gaines' new cookbook, Magnolia Table, Volume 2 is extra easy and family friendly. Bonus: You need just one pot.





					food52.com
				












						Herby Mushroom Stew  Recipe on Food52
					


Food community, recipes, kitchen & home products, and cooking contests.





					food52.com
				












						Rice Pilaf With Crispy Chickpeas & Cashews Recipe on Food52
					


This Rice Pilaf recipe is studded with crunchy Chickpeas and cashews and scented with the most aromatic spices. Delicious and hearty, give it a try!





					food52.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2022)

Chef John's Cauliflower Pizza Crust
					


Enjoy all the flavor of delicious pizza, but with a cauliflower crust!





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

Mediterranean Roasted Vegetables
					


Mediterranean Roasted Vegetables are bursting with the sweet flavors that happen when you roast vegetables. The rainbow of vegetables are seasoned with oregano, thyme and a squeeze of lemon juice.




					www.acedarspoon.com
				




Mediterranean Roasted Vegetables are bursting with the sweet flavors that happen when you roast vegetables. The rainbow of vegetables are seasoned with oregano, thyme and a squeeze of lemon juice. These are the perfect vegan side dish to pair with grilled meats, add to a rice bowl or a healthy side dish.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

Greek Cobb Salad - foodiecrush .com
					


This Cobb salad loads all of my favorite Mediterranean salad ingredients plus the best Greek marinated chicken into one savage healthy meal in one big bowl.





					www.foodiecrush.com
				





Or just buy a Greek salad


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

Breakfast Salad Recipe
					


From the same trend that brought us avocado toast, the breakfasts served in Australian cafes often include bright vegetables arranged in eye-catching ways Salad is definitely not part of the traditional American breakfast menu, but on a sunny morning the combination of chilled, crunchy greens...





					cooking.nytimes.com
				












						The Art of the Australian Breakfast (Published 2018)
					


Young expats have transplanted their bright, Instagrammable cooking and mellow lifestyle by opening cafes in New York City.





					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2022)

Another easy starch + veggie combo:









						Five 3-Ingredient Sheet Pan Gnocchi Dinners
					


Crispy, no-mess perfection.





					getpocket.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2022)

9 Recipes for Tasty, Portable Breakfasts to Help You Get Out the Door Fast
					


We got quick breakfast, we've got fast breakfast, we've got tasty breakfast!





					getpocket.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2022)

A vegetarian version of butter chicken:









						Butter Cauliflower Bowls
					


Butter Cauliflower Bowls - Indian butter chicken is made healthier + heartier with nutrient-loaded cauliflower! Just as creamy and flavorful, if not better!





					damndelicious.net
				




Or you can just buy the curry at the grocery store or Amazon.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 1, 2022)

I love Indian food, if it's not hot spiced. At one time, I had a girlfriend who also loved Indian and we used to go to the Sunday buffet quite frequently. When that relationship ended, I had trouble finding another dining companion for Indian food — none of my sons will try it.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 20, 2022)

A few of the one dish recipes at Heart.org:









						Curry Stuffed Bell Peppers
					


Stuff any color bell with a mix of onion, ground turkey or chicken, zucchini, curry powder, quinoa or brown rice, and cilantro.





					recipes.heart.org
				












						Huevos Rancheros
					


A classic Mexican breakfast, traditional huevos rancheros (translated as “rancher’s eggs” or “country-style eggs”) are fried eggs served on hot corn tortillas and smothered in cooked salsa. When you cut into this healthier version, the yolks of the sunny-side-up eggs meld deliciously with the...





					recipes.heart.org
				












						Zucchini-Parmesan Pancakes
					


These easy-to-make, summery mini pancakes are a delicious, savory snack or side dish. Enjoy a traditional summer squash in a nontraditional way.





					recipes.heart.org
				












						Guacamole Deviled Eggs
					


Deviled eggs always bring a crowd-pleasing touch to start a meal or small party.





					recipes.heart.org


----------



## gooblax (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Mar 2, 2022)

gooblax said:


>




Pfffftttt...Californians with their fancy Instant Pots in their fancy kitchens making sanity-blocking comfort foods


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2022)

10 Best Instant Pot Breakfast Recipes
					


Check out these super easy and healthy Instant Pot breakfast recipes that could change your morning routine forever.





					greatist.com


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2022)

Vegetarian recipe includes black beans:









						Make-Ahead Southwest Breakfast Burritos | Eggland's Best
					


Make-Ahead Southwest Breakfast Burritos - Eggland's Best





					www.egglandsbest.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2022)

Best Healthy Burger Recipes From Top Chefs
					


Presenting—with the help of some of America's top burger chefs—the best healthy burger recipes of all time.





					www.mensjournal.com
				












						Best Vegan Burger Recipe From Chloe Coscarelli
					


Yes, it's possible to make a meat-free burger that doesn't taste dry and processed. This recipe features mushrooms, quinoa, and olive oil.





					www.mensjournal.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2022)

Easy-Peasy Potato Curry Recipe by Tasty
					


Here's what you need: vegetable oil, medium yellow onion, garlic, curry powder, paprika, cayenne, cumin powder, allspice, fresh ginger, black pepper, potato, chickpeas, vegetable broth, lemon juice, diced tomato, coconut milk, rice, naan bread, fresh cilantro





					tasty.co


----------



## Daniel (Apr 10, 2022)

Creamy Kale and Mushroom Casserole
					







					www.drfuhrman.com
				




"Kale, broccoli and mushrooms, a trio of the most nutritious veggies, are combined with a rich and creamy sauce and finished with a crispy topping. Fancy enough for company, yet easy enough for a weeknight dinner."


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2022)

23 Ways to Eat Your Water With Hydrating Foods — Eat This Not That
					


When it comes to hydration, you can dial in some reinforcement from the produce aisle by noshing on these water-rich, hydrating foods.





					www.eatthis.com
				




*Cucumber*
The secret to being cool as a cucumber? The veggie's impressive water content. Cucumbers contain about 95 percent water, says Ilyse Schapiro, RD and co-author of _Should I Scoop Out My Bagel?_. Plus, they're packed with potassium, which may help prevent stroke. On top of that, they contain an anti-inflammatory substance, fisetin, which promotes brain health, she says. Schapiro's suggestion: Snack on cucumbers alone, throw them in a salad, or *simply pair them with tomatoes, oil and balsamic vinegar for a healthy snack.*


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2022)

This Is How Temperature, Butter, And Sugar Affect Your Brownies
					


Pin this chart ASAP.





					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2022)

*








						Easy Meals for Cancer Patients: Loaded Corn Bread
					


Make a healthy take on a holiday favorite with some help from our Ohio State chef.





					cancer.osu.edu
				




Loaded Corn Bread*

Loaded Corn Bread is a nutrient-dense lunch or snack. Turkey provides lean protein with a mild flavor, cranberries are rich in antioxidants, onions have many immune-boosting properties, and corn is sweet and high in fiber.

Turkey has many B vitamins, is low in fat and high in protein, and contains many minerals. It’s a filling, protein-rich addition to the diet. Cranberries are high in vitamin C, manganese, vitamin E and fiber. They also contain quercetin, which is a strong polyphenol and antioxidant.

Onions are a part of the allium family of vegetables with many immune-boosting properties. Onions are high in vitamin C, vitamin B, potassium and fiber. Vitamin C is a strong antioxidant that assists with immune health and tissue repair, and helps protect against cell damage.

As always, it’s important to remember that safe preparation and handling of foods is the most important factor for food preparation to make sure that you have lowered the risk for introducing foodborne illnesses, bacteria and viruses into your body.

*Ingredients*

2 cups corn bread mix
1 teaspoon salt
⅓ cup butter, melted
1 cup milk
1 egg
½ cup corn kernels
1 cup turkey
¼ cup cranberries
½ cup scallions or onions


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2022)

Easy Meals for Cancer Patients: Lasagna Roll-Ups
					


Ohio State chefs make crowd-pleasing comfort food with a healthy twist for cancer patients and their families.





					cancer.osu.edu
				






*Lasagna Roll-Ups*

The Lasagna Roll-Up takes a traditional comfort food and adds a punch of plant-based nutrition. Substituting the traditional ricotta cheese for tofu increases the protein content by five grams of protein per ounce while still offering the same creamy mouthfeel that the ricotta would provide.

The spinach provides vitamins A, C and K, as well as iron, calcium, carotenoids and fiber. Spinach is often referred to as a nutritional powerhouse with many benefits that are correlated with a lowered risk of developing cancer.

The marinara sauce used provides another serving of vegetables with flavorful tomatoes, increasing the nutrient density of the Lasagna Roll-Ups. Tomatoes provide vitamins C and K, potassium, folate and lycopene, which is often noted with tomato nutrition. Lycopene is an antioxidant that gives tomatoes their bright red color with health benefits, including lowering the risks of cancer and heart disease.

A serving is considered to be two Lasagna Roll-Ups, which can be prepared ahead of time and cooked as desired. If planning in advance, it is best to store pre-made Roll-Ups in an airtight container for up to three days in a consistently cold refrigerator.

As always, it is important to remember that safe preparation and handling of foods is the most important factor for food preparation to make sure that you have lowered the risk for introducing foodborne illnesses, bacteria and viruses into your body.

*Ingredients*

8 lasagna noodles
1 tbsp olive oil
2 cups spinach
1 pack tofu
2 cloves garlic
Salt and pepper to taste
1 tbsp olive oil
¾ cup marinara sauce
1 cup shredded mozzarella
*Directions*

Boil 6 quarts water, cooking noodles al dente according to package
While noodles boil, sauté spinach, garlic and tofu in skillet for 5 minutes until mixture reaches 165⁰F
Season with salt and pepper — adjust to taste, remove from stove and mix in ½ cup mozzarella
Lay noodles flat on baking sheet, layer with 4 tablespoons mixture
Once layered, roll up lengthwise into spirals
On bottom of skillet or baking dish, drizzle 1 tbsp olive oil, lay rollups with seam side down in skillet
Top each roll with marinara sauce and shredded mozzarella
Cover skillet and let steam for 1-2 minutes until mozzarella melts into sauce
_Get more great Ohio State recipes created for cancer patients and their families._


----------



## Daniel (Apr 15, 2022)

To make a simple grain bowl, start with the base of any cooked grain or bean - I like a bit of both.  Add roasted, steamed or sauteed vegetables.  Add shrimp, eggs, chicken or some spicy pork if you like.   Meld all the flavors together with your favorite sauce or salad dressing -- go Asian with ginger, or Thai with curry. Make it Greek with tahini and cilantro or Italian with a pesto made of basil and pine nuts. 

My favorite resource for grain bowls is the all around excellent and innovative cookbook called _Kitchen Matters_ by Pamela Salzman.  She does a great job with healthy and delicious.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2022)

Consumer Reports warns against sodium levels in rotisserie chickens
					


CONSUMER REPORTS — What’s got an amazing aroma, costs around $5, and is bound to make your life easier? It’s a store-made rotisserie chicken! But as Consumer Reports explains, ben…





					www.localsyr.com
				




“It is so easy to roast a chicken at home. We recommend you don’t wash it, just season it – put it in a 350 degrees oven until a meat thermometer reads 165 degrees. And it’ll be delicious and a lot less sodium.”


----------



## Daniel (Apr 23, 2022)

Recipe: How to make Mushroom Soup without cream
					


Using olive oil to cook the vegetables can make the dish acceptable to vegans and vegetarians at your dinner table.





					www.ocregister.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 24, 2022)

The Best Chicken Soup You'll Ever Eat - Ambitious Kitchen​


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2022)

Garlic Stuffed Baby Bellas Recipe
					


Looking for dinner recipe ideas? Celebrate Garlic Month with this delicious garlic stuffed baby bella recipe, the best stuffed mushroom recipe you'll find!





					visitgilroy.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2022)

Garlic Stuffed Baby Bellas Recipe
					


Looking for dinner recipe ideas? Celebrate Garlic Month with this delicious garlic stuffed baby bella recipe, the best stuffed mushroom recipe you'll find!





					visitgilroy.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2022)

Coconut-Braised Mushrooms With Ginger and Scallions
					


Mushrooms take a bath in coconut milk and emerge perfectly browned and slicked in  spiced coconut oil.





					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2022)

Garlic Thyme Tomatoes over Pasta – Christopher Ranch
					







					christopherranch.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2022)

Healthiest Salad Dressings Ranked
					


The Healthiest Salad Dressings, Ranked By Nutritionists By Abigail Abesamis, HuffPost Canada July 7, 2019  While bottled dressings may be convenient, when it comes to nutrition, you’re probably better off making your own.  Salads  can be a great source of healthy fats, fiber, protein and other...




					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




*Making your own dressing allows you to control fat, sugar and sodium content*

Ditkoff’s  favorite salad dressing is a balsamic-Dijon dressing that she makes at  home in minutes using just a handful of ingredients: 1/2 cup extra  virgin olive oil, 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar and 1 teaspoon Dijon mustard,  plus salt and pepper to taste. “Not only is it easy to control the  quality of ingredients and EVOO used, but it is also so much cheaper to  make your own dressing,” Ditkoff said.

As a store-bought alternative, she recommends Stonewall Kitchen’s olive oil and balsamic dressing.  “It only contains four ingredients (olive oil, balsamic vinegar, spices  and garlic) and it tastes great on almost any kind of salad or as a  marinade for chicken,” she said.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2022)

Eggplant Meal Ideas (USNews)​
Although eggplant parmesan is a favorite, there are so many more ways to cook up this superstar veggie. Here are six ways you can prepare a meal with eggplants:

Puree cooked eggplant to make babaganoush, an eggplant dip. It pairs well with pita chips and veggies like carrots, celery and bell peppers.


Dice eggplant with the skin on and add to your stir-fry at the beginning, when you add your hard vegetables.


Slice eggplant into rounds, sprinkle with salt, black pepper and olive oil and grill. It makes a quick and easy weeknight side dish.


Cube eggplant, toss with curry sauce and sauté over medium-low heat until the eggplant is tender.


Spiralize eggplant and cook stovetop in a medium skillet with olive oil for five minutes. Toss with your favorite pasta sauce.


Bake eggplant to soften the eggplant flesh and use as a meat alternative in meatballs or burgers. To bake, cut the stem end off of the eggplant and pierce the skin gently a few times with a fork. Place the eggplant on a baking sheet and roast at 350 degrees for about one hour. Remove the eggplant from the oven and allow to stand for 10 to 15 minutes until it is cool enough to handle. Remove the skin from the eggplant and use the flesh as you wish.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2022)

Spring Peach Caprese recipe -
		






			Blistered Cherry Tomatoes and Egg Bruschetta recipe -
		




			Perry's Pesto recipe -


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2022)

Salmon Cakes
					


These 30-minute salmon cakes are tasty and filling. As long as you have canned salmon and eggs, you can whip them up anytime!





					healthyrecipesblogs.com
				




_As long as you have canned salmon and eggs, you can whip them up anytime_. _The remaining ingredients are very flexible. _


-------------









						Easy Salmon Patty Recipe - Mashed
					


Sometimes, the best recipes are classic dishes with everyday ingredients. That's why we love these easy and delicious salmon patties.





					www.mashed.com


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2022)

Uses olive oil instead of mayo:









						French Potato Salad Recipe - Tasting Table
					


This French potato salad doesn't have eggs or mayonnaise like a traditional one might, but it's still loaded with plenty of savory goodness!





					www.tastingtable.com
				







* Ingredients*

    12 to 14 medium Yukon or red potatoes
    ½ cup Italian parsley, chopped
    ¼ cup fresh dill, chopped
    3 scallions, chopped
    ⅓ cup olive oil
    3 tablespoons champagne vinegar
    1 clove garlic, crushed
    1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
    1 teaspoon salt
    ½ teaspoon pepper


----------



## Daniel (Apr 30, 2022)

Smothered Skillet Beef Burritos
					


Love burritos AND enchiladas? With these hearty ground beef burritos smothered in enchilada sauce, you never have to choose a favorite! They come together in one skillet for a quick dinner that’s packed with Mexican flavor. Read on to learn how to make beef burritos that are bound to be a hit.




					www.bettycrocker.com
				




Love burritos and enchiladas? With these hearty burritos, smothered in enchilada sauce, you never have to choose a favorite! They come together in one skillet for a quick dinner that’s packed with Mexican flavor.

For a fun twist, swap 1 can (15 oz) Progresso™ black beans, drained and rinsed, for the refried beans.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 1, 2022)

I love burritos and enchiladas and this recipe looks relatively easy to make.

Unfortunately, my digestive system often reacts poorly to ground meats (so many of my old favorite meals had to be added to my "do not eat" list after my colon surgery in 2014) but I might give this one a try. Maybe I could try taking Lomotil before eating them and see if that works.

Thanks for posting this, Daniel. It looks delicious!


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2022)

Good to know.  I'll add it to the annual Psychlinks cookbook


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2022)

Mushroom - Shedding Light on their Nutritional Value - Have A Plant
					


Although mushrooms are classified as vegetables, technically they are not plants but part of the kingdom called fungi. However, they share some characteristics…





					fruitsandveggies.org
				





*Marinated Mushrooms*Makes 4, 1/4-cup servingsPrep time: 10 minutes + refrigerationCook time: 5 minutes
8 oz button mushrooms or other varieties
1 tsp canola oil
1 T olive or canola oil
2 T vinegar
1 T lemon juice
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 green onion, sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp salt
Ground black pepper to taste
Fresh parsley, chopped (optional)
Clean mushrooms by brushing off particles, then rinse quickly. Slice mushrooms into quarters. In a medium skillet, heat the 1 teaspoon of canola oil over medium heat. Add mushrooms and sauté until slightly soft but not limp.

In a small bowl, combine the remaining ingredients. Add the sautéed mushrooms and stir to coat. Cover and refrigerate at least 6 hours or overnight. Sprinkle with fresh parsley before serving, if desired.

*Serve on French bread slices as an appetizer. May also be served as a topping for garden salads or as a side dish or garnish for meats.**Nutrition information per serving:* 60 Calories, 5 g Fat, 1 g Saturated Fat, 0 mg Cholesterol, 4 g Carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 1 g Protein, 135 mg Sodium.


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2022)

Extremely easy:






						Ready Meals Delivery or Pickup Near Me | Instacart
					


Get Ready Meals products you love delivered to you in as fast as 1 hour via Instacart. Contactless delivery and your first delivery is free! Start shopping online now with Instacart to get your favorite products on-demand.





					www.instacart.com
				






Canadian website:






						Instacart - Same-day Grocery Delivery
					


Get groceries delivered from local stores in two hours. Your first Delivery is free. Try it today! See terms





					www.instacart.ca
				





Here in the US, I am using Instacart to buy groceries, including ready-made meals, at Sprouts grocery (for curbside pickup).  During a limited-time promotion for Instacart, I get 30% off when paying with the Cash App (which is only available in the US).


----------



## Daniel (May 4, 2022)

10 Tasty Sour Cream Recipes
					


Here are all the best sour cream recipes using this versatile ingredient! Make it homemade, or use it in salads, soups, and even pancakes.





					www.acouplecooks.com
				












						Loaded Potato Soup
					


Loaded potato soup is the ultimate cozy dinner idea, and this one is so easy to make! It's all that's great about a baked potato, remade as a healthy soup.





					www.acouplecooks.com
				












						Cilantro Lime Crema
					


You'll want to bathe in this zesty cilantro lime crema! It's ideal for drizzling on tacos, grain bowls, and roasted vegetables.





					www.acouplecooks.com
				












						Vegan Sour Cream
					


This vegan sour cream is impossibly rich and creamy! Made with 5 whole food plant based ingredients, it's the perfect dairy-free cream for dolloping.





					www.acouplecooks.com
				












						Creamy Cucumber Salad with Sour Cream
					


Here's an ultra refreshing side dish: creamy cucumber salad with sour cream! The silky sauce with dill and shallots brings an irresistible flavor.





					www.acouplecooks.com


----------



## Daniel (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2022)

The Anticancer Diet
					


Eat to tip the odds in your favor





					www.webmd.com
				


​Broccoli Parmesan Pasta​Journal as: 1 cup starch without added fat + 1/2 cup vegetables without added fat + 1 teaspoon oil

1 tablespoon olive oil
 1 teaspoon minced garlic
 1 cup broccoli florets, lightly steamed or microwaved
2 cups cooked and well-drained angel hair pasta (or other cooked pasta)
 Salt to taste
 Couple of pinches of crushed pepper flakes (or to taste)
 1/8 cup shredded Parmesan cheese


Heat oil in medium nonstick skillet over medium heat. SautÃ© garlic until lightly golden, stirring often (about 1-2 minutes). Add broccoli and pasta and sautÃ©, stirring occasionally, for 2-3 minutes.
Add salt and red pepper flakes to taste.
Sprinkle Parmesan cheese over the top. Turn off heat and let rest about a minute before serving.
Yield: 2 servings

Per serving: 300 calories, 11.5 g protein, 47 g carbohydrate, 8.5 g fat (1.5 g saturated fat, 5.1 g monounsaturated fat, 1.2 g polyunsaturated fat), 2 mg cholesterol, 6 g fiber, 59 mg sodium. Calories from fat: 25%.


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Mediterranean Veggie Sandwich - An Easy Vegetarian Sandwich Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Daniel said:


> "Good food doesn’t have to be fancy. My day-to-day favourite is a sandwich made with black pumpernickel bread, Swiss cheese, lettuce, mustard mayo, Black Forest ham, a few sliced pickles and a dollop of grape jelly."
> 
> ~ Dan Aykroyd




More sandwich recipes, including a MLT (mushroom lettuce tomato):









						13 Delicious Sandwich Recipes
					


Make lunch the most exciting time of the day with a baker's dozen of mouthwatering sandwich recipes, from muffulettas to cubanos to MLTs (and BLTs, too).





					getpocket.com


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2022)

Mediterranean Baked Sweet Potatoes​

The concept is simple:

Baked sweet potatoes – cut in half to shorten cooking time
Seasoned, roasted chickpeas
Garlic-herb sauce
Parsley-tomato salad for garnish

The result is a *30-minute lunch or dinner* that’s both satisfying, savory and sweet, and seriously healthy.


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

Warm Spinach Salad
					


A Warm Spinach Salad with mushrooms, goat cheese, walnuts, and egg is nutritious and delicious! It's perfect for brunch, lunch, or dinner.





					sumofyum.com


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

The stuffed shells at Olive Garden are luxuriously creamy.   There are also stuffed-shell recipes with mushrooms and spinach.









						Giant Cheese Stuffed Shells | Even Better Than Olive Garden
					


These giant cheese stuffed shells are just the ones from Olive Garden! The shells are filled with ricotta and Italian cheese and...





					imhungryforthat.com
				












						Creamy White Wine Mushroom Stuffed Shells.
					


Creamy White Wine Mushroom Stuffed Shells...a great make-ahead dish for Friendsgiving, Thanksgiving, and upcoming holiday dinner parties!





					www.halfbakedharvest.com
				












						Spinach and Mushroom Stuffed Shells
					


Get Spinach and Mushroom Stuffed Shells Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2022)

Rainbow Hummus Recipe by Tasty
					


Here's what you need: chickpeas, roasted red pepper, tahini, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, smoked paprika, salt, chickpeas, sun-dried tomato, tahini, olive oil, garlic, salt, lemon juice, chickpeas, tahini, olive oil, garlic, ground turmeric, lemon juice, salt, chickpeas, fresh spinach...





					tasty.co
				












						Spinach & Artichoke Hummus Recipe by Tasty
					


Here's what you need: chickpeas, baby spinach, artichoke hearts, garlic, tahini sauce, lemon juice, salt, black pepper, extra virgin olive oil





					tasty.co
				




*Ingredients*
for 4 servings

14 oz chickpeas, 1 can
1 cup baby spinach
3 artichoke hearts
1 clove garlic
3 tablespoons tahini sauce
2 tablespoons lemon juice
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon black pepper
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
*Preparation*

Add chickpeas, spinach, artichoke hearts, garlic, tahini, lemon juice, and seasonings to the bowl of a 2-quart food processor. Blend until smooth.
While blending, slowly add in the olive oil until hummus is creamy and smooth.
Garnish with a few leaves of spinach, additional chopped artichoke hearts, and a drizzle of olive oil.
Enjoy!


----------



## Daniel (May 29, 2022)

How To Make Milk Kefir
					


Milk kefir is an easy sell for anyone who loves yogurt, which I most definitely do. Kefir is tangy, about as thick (and creamy!) as a smoothie, and full of those good-for-you probiotics we hear so much about. Think of milk kefir as drinkable, pourable yogurt. Even better, you can skip the...





					www.thekitchn.com
				












						6 Surprising Ways to Use Kefir
					


Kefir is versatile in the kitchen and can be enjoyed in a variety of everyday recipes.





					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2022)

17 Easy Shrimp Recipes - Flavorful, Fast, and Healthy Favorites!
					


These Easy Shrimp Recipes make eating your favorite shellfish simple, and even fun! Each nutritious dish is packed with flavor, and brings out the best in this succulent seafood favorite.





					diethood.com
				












						General Tso's Shrimp and Broccoli - An Easy Healthy Dinner!
					


Crisp-tender broccoli and fresh, succulent shrimp mingle in a spicy-savory-sweet General Tso’s sauce. The best part? This is a super-easy recipe that you can make at home!





					diethood.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2022)

Creamy Broccoli Casserole (Gratin)
					


Tender broccoli smothered with plenty of creamy garlic parmesan cheese sauce. This made from scratch Broccoli Casserole is utterly addictive!





					www.recipetineats.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2022)

Slow Cooker Veggie Omelette
					


Slow Cooker Veggie Omelette - Get your day started right with a healthy and simple breakfast omelette cooked in the crock pot! This omelette is a pure, simple, savory goodness. #breakfastcasserole





					diethood.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2022)

List of tortilla-based dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




Tortilla-based dishes​
Alambre
Arepa
Arizona cheese crisp
Burrito
Cachapa
Chalupa
Chilaquiles[1]
Chimichanga
Corn burrito
Don Tacos
Empalme
Enchilada
Entomatada
Fajita
Flauta
Garnache[2]
Gordita
Gringas
Güirila[3]
Huevos motuleños
Huevos rancheros
Nachos
Pupusa[4]
Quesabirria
Quesadilla
Sincronizada
Sope
Taco
Talo
Taquito
Tlayuda
Tortilla chip
Torta
Tostada


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2022)

Easy Beet Salad with Feta Cheese Recipe - Happy Foods Tube
					


This is an easy recipe for beet salad with feta cheese that only takes 5 minutes to make. This beet side dish uses only a few simple ingredients, but others can be added, if you like!





					www.happyfoodstube.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Lentil-based "fake meat."  Not super easy but should freeze well:









						Vegan Lentil Burgers
					


Get Vegan Lentil Burgers Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				














						Lentil-Mushroom Meatballs
					


Get Lentil-Mushroom Meatballs Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Mac & Cheese:









						Homemade Mac and Cheese - Love and Lemons
					


This homemade mac and cheese recipe is comforting and delicious! Macaroni is coated in rich, creamy sauce and baked with breadcrumbs on top.





					www.loveandlemons.com
				



Easy Mac and Cheese Variations​
*Change up the cheese.* Maria’s recipe calls for all havarti cheese, but I like to make mine with 1/2 havarti and 1/2 sharp white cheddar cheese for a stronger flavor. Gouda would also be delicious here.
*Add veggies.* In the book, Maria talks about how this mac and cheese recipe is a great template for all sorts of veggies. I added steamed peas to mine, but steamed broccoli or asparagus or sautéed spinach would also be great mix-ins.
*Play with the pesto. *I made my mac and cheese with a super-green spinach pepita pesto, and it was delicious. Of course, a classic basil pestowould be excellent, as would kale pesto, or any variety of pesto you like! See this post for some of my favorite variations. You could also skip the pesto entirely!
*Make it tangier.* Stir 1/2 teaspoon dried mustard powder or 1 teaspoon Dijon mustard into the cheese sauce.
*Use your favorite pasta shape. *I used classic elbow pasta, but cavatappi, orecchiette, farfalle, or little shells would all be good too.
*Make baked mac and cheese. *Transfer the finished stovetop mac to a baking dish, and top it with panko bread crumbs and grated Parmesan cheese. Broil for 3 minutes, until the bread crumbs are golden brown.









						Carrot Mac and Cheese - Cancer Dietitian
					


A Comfort Food Recipe! Creamy Garlic Mashed Cauliflower Chocolate Peanut Butter No Bake Pie





					cancerdietitian.com
				












						Stove Top Mac-n-Cheese
					


Get Stove Top Mac-n-Cheese Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Vegan Cauliflower Mac and Cheese
					


Get Vegan Cauliflower Mac and Cheese Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Extra-Crunchy Sheet-Pan Mac and Cheese
					


Get Extra-Crunchy Sheet-Pan Mac and Cheese Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Sheet-pan recipes:









						Sheet Pan Taco Bake
					


Get Sheet Pan Taco Bake Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Sheet Pan Fried Rice
					


Get Sheet Pan Fried Rice Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Sheet Pan Tuna Noodle Casserole
					


Get Sheet Pan Tuna Noodle Casserole Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						No-Fry Sheet-Pan Eggplant Parmesan
					


Get No-Fry Sheet-Pan Eggplant Parmesan Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						All-Crust Sheet-Pan Lasagna
					


Get All-Crust Sheet-Pan Lasagna Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Sheet Pan Shrimp Biryani
					


Get Sheet Pan Shrimp Biryani Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Sheet Pan Shrimp Scampi
					


Get Sheet Pan Shrimp Scampi Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				





Sheet-pan desserts:








						Nectarine-Raspberry Slab Pie
					


Get Nectarine-Raspberry Slab Pie Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com
				












						Sheet Pan Cinnamon Rolls
					


Get Sheet Pan Cinnamon Rolls Recipe from Food Network





					www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Healthier version of alfredo using Greek yogurt:









						Greek Yogurt Alfredo Sauce
					


Get this delicious recipe for a lean protein-packed Alfredo Sauce that uses Greek yogurt instead of tons of butter and cream.





					cookthestory.com
				



*INGREDIENTS*

2 Tbsp. unsalted butter
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup white wine (or water, vegetable broth, or chicken broth – but the latter two will make the sauce less white)
1 cup non-fat Greek yogurt
1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese*
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. coarse black pepper
*Do not use grated Parmesan. The measurement is different. Grated Parmesan takes up less space. If you do have grated and have to go with it, use 1/2 cup.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Healthy or "healthier" desserts:

*STRAWBERRY SHAKE*

You can make a small smoothie for now or make a bigger one and stick one in the fridge / freezer for later. If you put it in the freezer, take it out a few minutes before you want to have it or microwave it if the cup is microwave safe.

Food processors don’t handle liquids as well, so you have to be careful to not fill them too full or just be mindful of the max liquid line. Start with hard foods and move to liquids, therefore, you should start with frozen strawberries on the bottom and liquid on the top.

Ingredients:

Frozen strawberries
Milk (skim, almond, soy, etc.)
Yogurt (vanilla, plain, etc.  – plain is a way to reduce sugar)
Honey
Instructions:

For the food processor, add frozen strawberries, yogurt, and honey, and blend.
Once most of the strawberry chunks have processed, add in the liquid (milk). Be very mindful of the levels because food processors are not made to handle large amounts of liquid. Stay below the seal (or if there is a fill / liquid line) so that you don’t seep over the edges.
Pour and enjoy!









						Strawberry Silken Tofu Pudding Recipe - Cancer Dietitian
					


This Strawberry Silken Tofu Pudding is one that you need to try! This recipe takes only 5 minutes and is perfect or a sweet treat or morning breakfast. This pudding is vegan and great for satisfying your sweet tooth. Look at the recipe below to give it a try! Chocolate Peanut Butter No Bake Pie […]





					cancerdietitian.com
				












						Chocolate Peanut Butter No Bake Pie - Cancer Dietitian
					


I’m excited to be able to share Intern Sarah’s recipe for this dessert made with tofu! It’s been awesome to be a taste tester, and all my co-workers and volunteers who have tried it have loved it. Just a reminder though, this is still a dessert! My one co-worker said “so this can be my […]





					cancerdietitian.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Cajun recipes:









						Cajun Sweet Potato Wedges
					


Roasted Cajun Sweet Potato Wedges make an easy side dish for weeknight meals. Sweet potato wedges are tossed in cajun seasoning and roasted in the oven.





					thetoastykitchen.com
				












						Cajun Oven-Fried Chicken - Cancer Dietitian
					


A Comfort Food Recipe! Spice it as much or as little as you want. Do you like it more spicy? Add some red pepper flakes to the seasoning! Don’t like spice? Simply use salt and pepper instead of cajun seasoning. Comfort Food Recipes and Cooking Class Recording! Creamy Garlic Mashed Cauliflower





					cancerdietitian.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2022)

Dutch oven recipes:









						25 Best Dutch Oven Recipes - Love and Lemons
					


These easy Dutch oven recipes show off the versatility of your favorite cast-iron pot. Use it to make bread, pastas, soups, stews, and more!





					www.loveandlemons.com
				











						No-Knead Bread - Love and Lemons
					


Adapted from Jim Lahey's recipe, this easy no-knead bread has a perfect soft interior and golden brown crust. Just 6 ingredients and 5 minutes of prep!





					www.loveandlemons.com
				











						Potato Leek Soup - Love and Lemons
					


This classic potato leek soup recipe is creamy, comforting, and easy to make. Cozy and delicious, it's perfect for warming up on chilly nights.





					www.loveandlemons.com
				











						Smothered Cabbage and Potatoes
					


Smothered Cabbage and Potatoes is a down home southern favorite. Serve it as a side or as a main dish with cornbread.





					spicysouthernkitchen.com
				




Smothered Cabbage and Potatoes is a down home southern favorite. It’s a simple side dish full of flavor and goes great with chicken or pork. Or serve it with cornbread as a main dish.

*Instructions*

In a Dutch oven, melt butter over medium heat. Add onion and cook for 4 minutes, or until soft.
Add cabbage, potatoes, broth, salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes.
Cover, reduce heat to medium-low and simmer for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Remove lid and increase heat to medium-high. Cook until most of liquid has evaporated (about 12 to 14 minutes), stirring occasionally.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Easy recipes with a can of cream of mushroom soup :






						Recipes Using Cream of Mushroom Soup - Campbell Soup Company
					


Campbell’s Condensed Cream of Mushroom Soup is a versatile meal-starter for many delicious recipes. Expand your recipe repertoire by using it as the flavorful base to endless recipes. Start here for dinnertime inspiration.





					www.campbells.com
				











						Swedish Meatballs - Campbell Soup Company
					


You don't have to make a trip to your favorite Scandinavian-based furniture store to get creamy, savory Swedish Meatballs.  Homemade is always better, especially when it's this easy to make.  Ground turkey meatballs are browned in a skillet for a crisp crust, then simmered in a mixture of cream...





					www.campbells.com
				











						Overnight Breakfast Casserole - Campbell Soup Company
					


Our recipe for Overnight Breakfast Casserole with bread, bacon and eggs is so easy you can pull it together in just 10 minutes.  Let it sit overnight in the fridge so the bread soaks up all of the great flavor.  Then all you need to do it bake it in the morning.  It's a great […]





					www.campbells.com
				









						Pot Roast Cream of Mushroom: Recipe - Food.com
					


This is an easy pot roast to make with just salt and pepper as seasonings.  This is a great recipe for a beginner cook.  If you have any questions e-m





					www.food.com
				




1(3 -4 lb) chuck roast
1(10 ounce) can Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup
salt
pepper


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Recipes
					


Read through our collection of cancer fighting recipes and find the right nutritional resource for you from our Stanford Cancer Center dietitians.





					stanfordhealthcare.org
				




*Main Course and Entrée Recipes*

10 Minute Italian Chicken Stir Fry
Anytime Burrito
Baked Tofu Kabobs
Barley, Turkey & Butternut Squash Casserole
Bean and Vegetable Enchilada Casserole

Bean Surprise
Broiled Portobello Mushrooms
Cajun Salmon over Polenta
Chicken Chili
Chicken Enchilada Casserole
Cranberry Salmon
Cranberry-Turkey Salad Sandwiches
Crispy Parmesan Turkey Cutlets
Crunchy Veggie Wrap
Easy Spinach Lasagna
Eating Well Sloppy Joe
Egg, Spinach, and Bacon Sandwiches
Fish Filet with Squash and Herbs
Greek-Style Scallops
Grilled Ginger Tuna
Grilled Halibut with a Tomato-Herb Sauce
Grilled Portobello Burgers
Grilled Vegetable Polenta with Pan Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato Sauce
Halibut with Citrus and Garlic
Healthy Jambalaya
Hearty Beef Stew with Winter Vegetables
Hearty Mediterranean Stew
Herbed Polenta with Grilled Portobello Mushrooms
Indonesian Salmon
Lasagna Rolls
Lemon Dijon Salmon
Mediterranean Grilled Veggie Pockets
Molasses-Cured Pork Loin with Apples
Mushroom Goulash
New American Plate "Tetrazzini" Casserole
New Tuna Salad
Peppers Stuffed with Barley, Parmesan and Onion
Pizza Meat Loaf
Pumpkin Gnocchi
Quinoa and Mushroom Pilaf with Dill
Quinoa Stuffed Peppers
Roasted Pork Tenderloin with Maple Mustard Sauce
Scallion Crusted Arctic Char
Seared Scallops with Beet Puree and Arugula Salad
Soft Tacos with Southwestern Vegetables
Spaghetti alla Carbonara
Speedy Summer Ratatouille
Spicy Broccoli, Cauliflower and Tofu
Steamed Halibut on Spinach with Lemon Sauce
Stuffed Cornish Hens
Summer Tofu Kebab with Peanut Sauce
Sweet and Sour Chicken
Sweet and Sour Tofu
Tofu Cutlets Marsala
Turkey & Cranberry Wrap
Turkey Reuben Grilled Sandwiches
Udon Noodles with Spicy Peanut Ginger Sauce
Veggie Pita Pizzas


White Wine Coq au Vin
Whole Wheat Pasta with Fennel, Peas and Arugula
Zesty Roasted Chicken


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Daniel said:


> 10 minute prep time with the help of a blender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instant Pot recipes for black bean soup:









						Best Black Bean Soup Recipe for the Instant Pot (Vegan)
					


The best Instant Pot Black Bean Soup recipe. Cook black beans, sweet potatoes, and spicy chipotle peppers to prep this delicious (and easy!) vegan soup.




					gratefulgrazer.com
				











						Instant Pot® Spicy Black Bean Soup (Vegan)
					


Cut time by not having to soak the beans when you make this vegan black bean soup using your Instant Pot®.





					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Vegan sandwiches:









						Rainbow Hummus Sandwich
					


This sandwich makes for a delicious and easy-to-prepare lunch!





					www.pcrm.org
				













						Vegetarian Eggplant BLT Sandwich with Harissa Mayo
					


Looking for the best vegetarian eggplant recipes? This Crispy Eggplant BLT is a fun twist on the classic sandwich. A vegan option is also included.




					gratefulgrazer.com
				












						12 Vegan Sandwiches to Pack for Lunch - Love and Lemons
					


These vegan sandwiches are easy, healthy, and delicious! Perfect for lunch, they're packed with fresh veggies, yummy sauces, and more.





					www.loveandlemons.com
				












						Tomato, Basil & Artichoke Picnic Sandwich - Love and Lemons
					


Last week, I was in New York speaking at a Random House event with (one of my favorite bloggers ever), Jenny from Dinner a Love Story. We chatted about our shared love for the simple tomato sandwich and how you shouldn’t complicate things that are as beautiful as summer tomatoes. I forgot that I...





					www.loveandlemons.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

*

*​*vegan tikka masala*​_A totally plant-based version of the Indian-inspired dish with yogurt-marinated tofu cooked in a rich and creamy (and spicy!) coconut-tomato sauce. Make it in a skillet or the Instant Pot and freeze for up to three months._










						Vegan Curry with Tofu
					


Make this Vegan Curry with Tofu and get restaurant-quality gourmet Indian flavors on the dinner table in less than 45 minutes!





					rainbowplantlife.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Source: Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

Breakfast-For-Dinner Shame Should Be Put To Bed
					


Sure, you can flip up a short stack of syrupy pancakes and bacon and delight everyone at the dinner table. But why stop there? Why not serve, say, eggs baked in a seasoned sauce, with crusty bread for dipping? Or use a waffle iron to press perfectly crisp hash browns.





					www.npr.org
				




Hash Brown Waffles​I first saw the delightful idea of cooking hash browns in a waffle iron on the blog Tea and Cookies — and promptly wondered why we didn't always make them this way. I adapted a version of my favorite latke recipe, for a more cohesive hash-brown cake. Smoked salmon and sour cream make a great topping, but you can also use a runny poached egg or a dollop of sour cream and applesauce.



*Makes about 4 waffles, depending on the size of your iron*


3 medium or 2 very large russet potatoes (about 1 1/2 pounds)
1 yellow onion
1 large egg
1/4 cup flour
2 teaspoons coarse salt
Several grinds pepper
High-heat oil (such as grapeseed or canola) for greasing the waffle iron
Sour cream, chives and smoked salmon for serving, if desired

Line a strainer with a large piece of cheesecloth or a loose-weave dishtowel, and place in the sink or over a bowl. Shred the potatoes and onions on the coarse holes of a box grater and place the shreds in the lined strainer, alternating between the two and mixing the shreds together (the onions will help keep the potatoes from discoloring).

Pick up the ends of the dishtowel or cheesecloth and gather it around the load of shredded vegetables. Twist and squeeze to wring as much liquid as possible from the mixture, twisting further as more liquid is released. When it's as dry as possible, place the wrung-out mixture in a large mixing bowl. Stir in the egg, flour, salt and pepper.

Preheat a waffle iron (if it has settings, go for medium-high). Brush generously with oil, then add enough of the potato mixture to form a solid layer. Brush the top of this mixture with additional oil, then close the lid and press down firmly. (The potatoes will resist more than a batter, so you want to press down enough to ensure full iron contact, for maximum crusty results.) Bake until the waffle is well browned — at least 5 minutes and possibly longer (again, depending on your iron). Serve, topped with sour cream and smoked salmon, if desired.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 9, 2022)

I bought more eggplant than I know what to do with.  I did find some recipes at the New York Times and Allrecipes.   At the Instant Pot website, I found an eggplant curry, so I will do something like that. 

For another time, I found this Mediterranean-inspired stew recipe.   It can be cooked on the stove or in an Instant Pot.  Should go well with rice, noodles, quinoa, or even Greek yogurt -- or as a topping for fried/baked eggplant:









						Healthy Vegan Eggplant Tomato and Onion Stew + Instant Pot
					


Instant Pot Eggplant Tomato and Onion Stew recipe is a one-pot meal ready in under 30 minutes, vegan, gluten-free, paleo, Medical Medium





					thehealthyfamilyandhome.com
				




Ingredients

Eggplant
Tomatoes
Onion
Tomato Sauce
Filtered Water
Ground Cumin Powder
Ground Cayenne Powder
Himalayan Pink Salt [or just salt]




Printable Instant Pot recipe based on serving amount


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2022)

Vegan Scampi in Lemon Garlic White Wine Sauce
					


Hearts of palm are the perfect stand-in for scallops. They have a similar look when sliced and a briny quality reminiscent of seafood.





					vegnews.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2022)

McCormick (known as Club House in Canada) makes spice packets now for the Instant Pot:









						McCormick Instant Pot Seasoning Mixes | McCormick
					


The easiest way to get dinner on the table tonight? McCormick Instant Pot Seasoning Mixes.





					www.mccormick.com
				




Amazon productAmazon product



In the US, Target sells their own brand of sauces for easy cooking on the stove, in a slow cooker, or in the Instant Pot:









						Sweet Sesame Cooking Sauce - 16.5oz - Good & Gather™
					


Read reviews and buy Sweet Sesame Cooking Sauce - 16.5oz - Good & Gather™ at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.





					www.target.com
				




From one review:  "I threw one jar on 3Lbs of chicken I made in the instant pot with a side of broccoli and my family couldn’t get enough."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2022)

Morroccan Stuffed Peppers | Club House CA
					


Stuffed with juicy ground chicken and vegetables, this impressive dish is reminiscent of the flavours of North Africa.





					www.clubhouse.ca


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2022)

Source: Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2022)

Source: Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2022)

More Instant Pot recipes from Club House:









						5 Easy Instant Pot Recipes For Meal Prep | Club House CA
					


The Instant Pot is a great kitchen tool that lets you make multi-portion, freezer-friendly meals without standing over a hot stove. Here are our favorite recipe





					www.clubhouse.ca
				












						Instant Pot® Turmeric Chicken Noodle Soup Recipe | Club House CA
					


Turmeric – a curcumin containing spice – brings an earthy, feel-good twist to classic chicken noodle soup. Loaded with tender veggies, chicken and egg noodles, this hearty homemade soup comes together in the Instant Pot® in just 20 minutes.





					www.clubhouse.ca
				











						Instant Pot® Turkey Breast and Potatoes | Club House CA
					


Move over roasted turkey. The Instant Pot® turkey is here! Seasoned with Club House® Garlic Powder, Paprika and Thyme, then seared and cooked in the same pot, Thanksgiving turkey comes out moist and delicious in just 40 minutes.





					www.clubhouse.ca
				











						Asian Hot Pot Broth with Tangy Chili Sauce | Club House CA
					


A take on the traditional Asian hot pot, our version starts with a savory beef stock spiced with garlic, ginger and Thai Kitchen® Red Curry Paste. Guests cook steak quickly in the spicy stock and scoop with broth into individual bowls over noodles. Top with a sweet-hot chili sauce and garnishes...





					www.clubhouse.ca


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2022)

100 Easiest Recipes Anyone Can Make — Eat This Not That
					


Even if you're new to the kitchen, you'll love these! We've rounded up some of our easiest recipes for cooks of all skill levels.





					www.eatthis.com
				












						30+ Easy Dinners That Will Leave You With Plenty of Leftovers — Eat This Not That
					


These recipes are perfect for making dinner for the whole family or week ahead, considering you'll have a ton of leftovers!





					www.eatthis.com
				









						Cauliflower Curry With Butternut Squash Recipe — Eat This Not That
					


This cauliflower curry recipe with butternut squash and chickpeas is the dish that'll make even the most dedicated meat eater forget it's vegetarian.





					www.eatthis.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2022)

☀️ 80 SUMMER INSTANT POT RECIPES!!!
					


These 80 recipes for mains, sides, and desserts are packed with summer flavors. Find a new fav and use your Instant Pot to Keep your house cool this summer!





					www.pressurecookingtoday.com
				












						No egg peeling required.
					


And, no, this isn't magic. Instant Pot Egg Salad creates a rich and flavorful classic egg salad, WITHOUT having to peel boiled eggs!





					www.blessthismessplease.com
				




"*Instant Pot Egg Salad* is one of the greatest kitchen hacks I think I've encountered -- delicious and flavorful egg salad with chives, mayo, mustard, and celery salt, and it *DOESN'T require you to peel eggs*!"











						Instant Pot Ratatouille -  classic French vegetarian recipe
					


Instant Pot Ratatouille is a delicious satisfying classic French vegetarian dish made with summer's bounty of zucchini, bell pepper, eggplant, tomato, herbs.





					www.paintthekitchenred.com


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2022)

Coconut Key Lime Pie Smoothie | Ambitious Kitchen
					


Creamy key lime pie smoothie recipe with luscious hints of coconut. Packed with protein for the best breakfast, snack or healthy dessert!





					www.ambitiouskitchen.com
				




_This incredible key lime pie smoothie recipe tastes just like a slice of your favorite dessert but is packed with protein and a boost of sneaky veggies! Enjoy the perfect breakfast, snack or even healthy dessert.

_


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2022)

CREAM OF TOMATO BASIL SOUP
					


Made to brighten and warm any rainy day. This cream based soup uses minimal ingredients and is ready to eat in less than 20 minutes.





					carbonefinefood.com
				






[Recipe asks for a certain brand of tomato basil sauce (sold at Sprouts and other grocers), but there are cheaper brands like Classico and Bertolli.]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2022)

The 30 Best Things to Cook with an Instant Pot or Multicooker
					


Just get an Instant Pot? Here are 30 of the absolute best things to make in it.





					www.gearpatrol.com
				




"Lots of curries and saucey dishes such as this are ideal Instant Pot fodder, as the lack of varied texture in the dish isn’t a glaring issue (texture uniformity can be solved with peanuts, chopped scallions, etc.)."









						BEST Homemade Instant Pot Butter Chicken Recipe!
					


Easy Instant Pot butter chicken recipe that is moist and full of flavor. It only takes 5 minutes to cook and the perfect family dinner with a side of naan.





					temeculablogs.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 4, 2022)

I love Indian food as long as it's not too spicy and I especially love butter chicken.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2022)

Some Instant Pot Indian cabbage recipes on my to-do list:









						Cabbage Potato Curry in Instant Pot - Easy Indian Cookbook
					


Cabbage potato curry made in the Instant Pot. Pairs with rice and dal, or roti. This bandhkopir torkari is made without onion and garlic.





					easyindiancookbook.com
				






-----









						Instant Pot Cabbage Dal - Easy Indian Cookbook
					


Instant Pot cabbage dal is a wholesome and healthy dal made with green cabbage and toor dal. Ready in 20 minutes (5 minutes hands-on time).





					easyindiancookbook.com


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2022)

Turkey Caprese Sandwich Meal Idea
					







					www.paneraathome.com
				












						Caprese Panini Meal Idea
					


Turn a classic salad into an all-star panini.





					www.paneraathome.com
				












						Cucumber & Strawberry Salad
					


Cucumber & Strawberry Salad features sweet strawberries, cool cucumbers and tangy onions in a sweet-savory salad finished with mint and feta cheese.





					www.paneraathome.com
				












						Apple Cranberry Slaw
					


cranberry apple slaw





					www.paneraathome.com
				












						Warm Brussels Sprout & Bulgur Salad
					


Warm salad with honey mustard dressing that's perfect for the colder seasons.





					www.paneraathome.com
				












						Asian Sesame Soba Noodle Salad Meal Idea
					


Soba, so good





					www.paneraathome.com
				












						Classic Cobb Salad
					







					www.paneraathome.com


----------



## Daniel (Jul 23, 2022)

Spicy Salad Dressing: Types, Benefits, and More
					


Sometimes, the dressing makes the salad. This article covers types of spicy salad dressing — including recipes and which salads to pair them with — and the health benefits of spicy salad dressing.





					www.healthline.com


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2022)

veganrecipehub.com - veganrecipehub Resources and Information.
					


veganrecipehub.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, veganrecipehub.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!





					veganrecipehub.com
				







1 Onion chopped
2 Garlic Cloves minced
2 Carrot sliced
1 Celery Stalk sliced
1 Lemon
1 can Cannellini Beans rinsed and drained
2 Vegan Italian Sausages sliced
1.5 teaspoon Herbs De Provence
2 tablespoon Tomato Paste
4 cups Vegetable Broth
1-2 Zucchini sliced in 1/4 moons
4 ounces Greens(Kale, Spinach, Chard) chopped
Vegan Parmesan Cheese


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2022)

23 Easy Summer Recipes to Make You Feel Better About (Almost) Everything
					


Comfort food isn’t only for cold-weather months.





					www.nytimes.com
				





Dan dan noodles are traditionally made with ground pork and pickled vegetables, but in this tasty vegan riff on the Sichuan classic from Hetty McKinnon, pan-fried eggplant steps in for the pork. The recipe calls for tahini, but smooth almond or peanut butter will work in its place.

Recipe: *Vegan Dan Dan Noodles With Eggplant*



This cobbler from Edna Lewis, the chef from Virginia whose books helped define the Southern culinary canon, features a pie crust topping that lets the stone fruit’s flavors shine. Ms. Lewis liked to make it with a lattice top, with bits of raw dough tucked into the filling, which cook into dumplings while thickening the fruit juice.

Recipe: *Edna Lewis’s Peach Cobbler*



Yes, this is a recipe for a tomato sandwich. This one, from Melissa Clark, is based on pan con tomate, and “involves rubbing the guts of a ripe tomato all over garlicky toasted bread,” then topping with more tomato, onion, mayo and, if you like, bacon.

Recipe: *Tomato Sandwiches*


----------



## Daniel (Jul 30, 2022)

Instant Pot Chicken Fried Rice
					


Instant Pot Chicken Fried Rice is a fast and easy one-pot meal. This savoury recipe is perfect for a weeknight dinner or meal prep lunch!





					therecipewell.com
				













						Instant Pot Lasagna Soup
					


Instant Pot Lasagna Soup is the ultimate comfort food. Made with ground beef or turkey and three different types of cheese, this mouthwatering soup is a crowd pleaser!





					therecipewell.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 30, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Instant Pot Chicken Fried Rice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those both sound yummy. I'm going to try the instant pot spaghetti you posted above a while ago, as well as a couple of soup/stew recipes since I find it hard to swallow food that isn't well moisstened with gravy or sauce.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2022)

Seafood:









						Want to eat more fish? These are the healthiest picks
					


With plenty of omega-3 fatty acids and lots of nutrients, seafood is a healthy protein but not all fish are created equal.





					www.today.com
				












						Valerie Bertinelli serves salmon with fresh tomato-avocado salsa
					


Valerie Bertinelli pairs a fresh tomato and avocado salsa with herb-roasted salmon for a healthy, low-carb dinner.





					www.today.com
				












						Served grilled shrimp in a summery strawberry salad
					


It doesn't get much more summery than a fresh salad with homemade dressing and juicy grilled shrimp for dinner.





					www.today.com
				












						Use butter lettuce instead of tortillas to make healthy shrimp tacos
					


This healthy shrimp taco recipe uses butter lettuce leaves in place of taco shells for a light, refreshing take on seafood tacos.





					www.today.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2022)

With just 5 ingredients, this Italian tuna salad is a serious upgrade
					


This heart-healthy lemony Italian tuna salad is loaded with creamy cannellini beans, juicy tomatoes and celery. You won't even miss mayo!





					www.today.com
				








"If you don't mind splurging, look for imported oil–packed tuna from Italy or Spain that's sold in jars. It's twice the price but astonishingly delicious—especially here, as the tuna takes center stage."

Amazon productAmazon product


----------



## Daniel (Aug 6, 2022)

(Eggs + feta + baby spinach) cooked in olive oil =









						This 3-ingredient spinach and feta scramble is super easy and delish
					


Change your breakfast routine with this easy 3-ingredient spinach and feta egg scramble





					www.today.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)

Easy Mexican Coleslaw Recipe | foodiecrush.com
					


This simple Mexican-flavored coleslaw is perfect for picnics, BBQs, and potlucks since it's mayo-free and takes no time to toss together.





					www.foodiecrush.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/slideshow/easy-weeknight-summer-dinner-recipes
		


A kale and lentil salad that refrigerates well:









						Just-Keeps-Getting-Better Lentil Salad
					


Here’s your answer to the question: “What can I make on Sunday night that will taste great for my 10:30 a.m. desk lunch on Wednesday?” This is precisely the work lunch you always wish you had packed, with lots of lentils to keep you full 'til at least 3 p.m., kale (for health!), salty olives...





					www.bonappetit.com
				













						The Instant Pot Can Be Your Summer Cooking Hero
					


When it's too hot to turn on the stove but I can't eat another salad, my electric pressure cooker comes to the rescue.





					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)

Swedish Meatballs Mashed Potato Bowl - Idahoan Mashed Potatoes - Idahoan Foods LLC
					


Swedish meatballs with gravy are the perfect one-bowl meal when served over creamy Idahoan mashed potatoes. Grab prepared meatballs for an easier version.





					idahoan.com
				






(Personally, I would use frozen meatballs like Impossible brand.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 8, 2022)

I tried the Instant Pot spaghetti with meat sauce recipe. I won't do that again. It came out very greasy. Better to make spaghetti the regular way.

It's fun experimenting though.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)

You may want to foster a dog (to eat the disappointments) until you find some winning recipes


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 8, 2022)

Not a bad idea but maybe it would be easier for me to feed the rabbits, racoons, and skunks  around the property.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Easy-Peasy Potato Curry Recipe by Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With yogurt instead of coconut milk:









						Instant Pot Potato Curry in Yogurt Sauce / Dahi Aloo
					


Potato Curry in Yogurt Sauce or Dahi Aloo is an easy & delicious recipe with minimal ingredients made in the Instant Pot or Pressure Cooker.





					pipingpotcurry.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2022)

I used the Instant Pot recently to make a stew with potatoes, carrots, and onions:



To reheat the leftovers, I put the stew in a small black iron skillet, topped with cheese, and put it in the toaster oven (on broil at the end):



It was very easy, especially since my husband did all the potato and carrot peeling  We threw in some water and a packet of McCormick beef stew mix (which is actually vegan, unlike the Instant Pot mix by McCormick that has some beef fat).

I liked the onion taste of the stew the best, so I am going to make an onion soup in the near future.


In Canada, McCormick's Club House brand also has a line of Instant Pot seasoning mixes.

Here in the US, these Instant Pot mixes by McCormick are sold at most grocery stores, including Walmart (which also sells another brand of seasoning for the Instant Pot called Kinder's).


One good thing about shopping online for groceries is it makes it easier to find these various simmer sauces and seasonings.   I also use Google site search.  This is how I just found out that Progresso now has dry soup mixes with Instant Pot directions:



> Progresso Soup Mix, Minestrone, Family Size (7.5 oz) Delivery or Pickup Near Me - Instacart
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For a while now, failed-in-Canada Target has been selling their own line of Instant-Pot-friendly sauces:



Campbell's has a line of sauces for Crockpots which, according to the company, can also be used for Instant Pots.   The same may also be true for their oven and skillet sauces.

Instant Pot has their own line of high-quality jarred sauces, but they are exclusively sold at Williams Sonoma for $17 USD (on sale for $10).

Though not marketed to Instant Pot users, a popular brand of Mexican sauces, Frontera, is also widely available at grocery stores, including in Canada.  One recipe combines 1/4 cup of water with the seven ounces of sauce:


> Cilantro Lime Shrimp Tacos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are also an endless array of prepackaged Asian sauces and curry simmer sauces that can be incorporated for super-easy Instant Pot cooking.  For my first potato curry, my plan is to just mix a jar of sauce, some water, and lots of raw diced potatoes.  Then serve with Greek yogurt and/or rice.  Then I will try an eggplant curry dish. For my first Asian noodle soup, I will use a pouch of hot soup base since I am already going to an Asian market in Phoenix this week.


But my next Instant Pot experiment will be Swedish meatballs, using frozen Impossible meatballs.  I will use Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup for part of the base.   McCormick has a Swedish meatball mix, but it is not vegetarian as it has some chicken fat.

Shockingly, my mother recently got an Instant Pot after being against any kitchen appliances for years (except her precious Crockpot, which she has already donated).  So, to me, that is more proof that Instant Pot and the like is here to stay.    For her birthday, I will be sending her some gourmet sauces and other items from Williams Sonoma.

Of course, most of my meals still have nothing to do with the Instant Pot.   Lately, I have been making meals with whole-wheat pita bread and the toaster oven.   Like a mushroom pizza and a Mexican breakfast pizza.  The next thing will be falafel pitas and pizzas.   And I may be using the Instant Pot to make my own pizza/pasta sauce with lots of veggies.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2022)

From an online collection of easy-to-make sauces:









						Best Garlic Lemon Butter Sauce Recipe
					


My Garlic Lemon Butter Sauce recipe is an easy way to make any meal gourmet. It's ready in just 10 minutes using 5 simple ingredients!





					easysaucerecipes.com
				











						Creamy Garlic White Sauce
					


Our Creamy Garlic White Sauce uses just 6 ingredients for an easy sauce recipe you will want to use with everything from pasta to pizza!





					easysaucerecipes.com
				











						Worcestershire Mushrooms and Onions Sauce
					


My Worcestershire Mushrooms and Onions Sauce is a perfect topping for chicken, steak, pork, burgers, and more!





					easysaucerecipes.com
				












						Homemade Buttermilk Ranch Dressing with Fresh Herbs
					


My Homemade Buttermilk Ranch Dressing recipe is the best recipe for ranch dressing you will ever try! It's so creamy and filled with fresh, bright flavors.





					easysaucerecipes.com
				












						Best Sausage Gravy Recipe
					


Learn how to make the best sausage gravy recipe for biscuits, fried chicken, and more! Your family will love this easy country gravy recipe!





					easysaucerecipes.com
				











						Easy Hollandaise Sauce Recipe
					


Learn how to make Hollandaise sauce easily using just 4 ingredients in a few simple steps! Perfect for brunch or for serving with beef, seafood, and more.





					easysaucerecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Aug 10, 2022)

How to Use Hoisin Sauce in Any Meal - San-J
					


Hoisin sauce is a sweet, pungent and delicious component of many dishes. Buy delicious hoisin sauce from San-J today and enhance all of your favorite meals!





					san-j.com
				


*HOW TO ADD HOISIN SAUCE TO ANY MEAL*​While Asian cookbooks include many hoisin recipes, you can prepare many other types of food with hoisin sauce, too. You can substitute it in any dish you might use barbecue sauce. Try hoisin sauce with these meals:


*Stir fry:* Add a tablespoon or two of hoisin sauce to any stir fry and serve over rice. 
*Noodles:* Add a tablespoon or two of hoisin sauce to noodles and serve with steamed vegetables, soft-boiled eggs and a savory broth for a filling meal.
*Salmon:* Combine equal parts soy sauce, hoisin sauce and lime juice. Use this mixture to glaze salmon fillets on the grill.
*Beef:* Hoisin sauce pairs wonderfully well with beef, so add a tablespoon of sauce to any Asian-flavored beef dish you create.
*Hoisin peanut sauce:* Combine about two tablespoons of hoisin with about half a cup of peanut butter and enough water to make a smooth sauce you can use for dipping Vietnamese rolls with rice paper.
*Chicken:* Coat chicken drumsticks with equal parts hoisin and orange juice and add in a tablespoon each of honey, garlic and lime juice before cooking in the oven.
*Marinades: *Create delicious marinades for meat, seafood or vegetables when you combine hoisin, honey, lemon, salt and garlic.
*Carrots:* Glaze carrots with equal parts maple syrup and hoisin sauce for a flavor twist.
*Wraps:* Brush vegetables or meat with hoisin sauce as you grill and then wrap up them in a toasted tortilla for a fresh take on a sandwich wrap.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 10, 2022)

Want to try a stirfry. 

I ordered an Instant Pot Soups and Stews cookbook. I'll let you know how hat turns out.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2022)

It's an interesting small environmentally friendly book. In stead of large photos for the soup and stew recipes, it uses QR codes. You scan the QRcode with your smart phone, and it downloads the photo of the soup/stew.

There's also an option to download the entire recipe book to your smart phone which will give you an the ability to download the entire recipe book to access by Kindle.+

Amazon product 



QRCode to download eBook:





Image of scanned QRCode for chicken noodle soup:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2022)

Her other book is also free with Kindle Unlimited, but it is for a soup maker.

A negative review for the Philips soup maker:

"Imagine boiling soup on high for 15 minutes and blending that up. That's the extent of this device. Pales in comparison to say a (3-qt?) InstantPot that pressure cooks to perfection in the same amount of time. Lose out on blending but you actually get some decent soup, unlike with this device."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2022)

Any time I can use new technology with a household chore like cooking, count me in. My limit now is a small galley kitchen.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2022)

From a vegan blog, Noble Veggies:









						Chunky Lentil Soup
					


Nourishing and healthy this Chunky Lentil soup is peerfect for cold winter days. Nothing is better than a good lentil soup to warm us up.





					www.nobleveggies.com
				












						Instant Pot Asparagus Soup Recipe - Noble Veggies
					


Instant Pot Asparagus Soup is perfect for your spring dinner. It's so good, especially when you have fresh asparagus in the market.





					www.nobleveggies.com
				












						Easy Cream of Mushroom
					


This Easy Cream of Mushroom only takes 30 minutes to prep and to make, and with little steps to follow, you'll be a pro in no time.





					www.nobleveggies.com
				












						25 Vegetarian and Vegan Lunch Box Ideas
					


Vegetarian and vegan lunches work well for all types of eaters and make a nice change from meals made with meat.





					www.nobleveggies.com
				












						Beans and Rice Casserole plant-base recipe - Noble Veggies
					


This of Mexican rice casserole is the perfect way to integrate plant proteins into our diet. It has everything you need for a balanced vegetarian dish.





					www.nobleveggies.com
				












						Instant Pot Stir Fry Quick and Easy - Noble Veggies
					


This Instant Pot Stir Fry with tofu, vegetables, and Ramen noodle is delicious but it's also a nutritious dish.





					www.nobleveggies.com
				












						Instant Pot Thai Curry
					


Craving curry but don't want to spend hours in the kitchen? This Instant Pot Vegan Thai Curry recipe is simple, fast, and incredibly tasty.





					www.nobleveggies.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2022)

Chicken noodle soup from the re ip[e above.... really a thick soup or stew but tasty:



Not exactly as in the recipe.  Missing a couple of ingredients and added a few things like peas and small chopped potatoes.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2022)

A summer-friendly way to store leftovers


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2022)

I have it in a large saucepan  Going to try adding some tomato condensed soup when I reheat. I prefer that kind of soup with a bit of a tomato base instead of just chicken broth.

If the original is tasty, I love leftovers. Refrigerating also tends to blend the flavors while still keeping the individual flavors identifiabler, I find.

*Update: *with tomato soup added


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2022)

Amended Instant Pot Chicken Noodle Soup recipe​
Adding one can Campbell's Tomato Soup (with one can water) to the ingredients at the last stage greatly improves the overall flavor of the soup.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2022)

Other Instant Pot recipes with a can of tomato soup or canned tomatoes:









						The best Instant Pot lentil soup in the world - if I do say so myself
					


We may earn money or products from the companies mentioned in this post.Yesssssssssss people, it is finally in the 70s here in my ‘hood today! Brrr! Time to make a nice hot batch of Instant Pot lentil soup! The weather is finally cooling down here in Scottsdale, and when that happens, those of...





					www.copperstatestyle.net
				












						Instant Pot Porcupine Meatballs - Simply Happy Foodie
					


Instant Pot Porcupine Meatballs recipe are simple & tasty. With ground beef, rice, & tomato sauce. Pressure cooker Porcupine Meatballs recipe





					www.simplyhappyfoodie.com
				












						Instant Pot Stuffed Cabbage Soup
					


Do you love stuffed cabbage? Then you will love this Instant Pot Stuffed Cabbage Soup recipe. It has all of your favorite ingredients of traditional stuffed cabbage thrown together easily in the Instant Pot. The result is a big bowl of warm, tasty, comfort food.





					www.aforkstale.com
				












						Instant Pot Recipes Using Tinned or Canned Tomatoes
					


Get inspired by delicious Instant Pot tinned tomato recipes from meaty braises and tomato soups to hearty curries, stews and pasta dishes.





					instantpoteats.com


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2022)

The tricky part is getting used to the controls. After that, this invention can make some wonderful meals. I really like being able to make soups and stews in an hour or less; these days, to swallow food I need lots of sauce or gravy or it's just too hard to swallow.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 13, 2022)

I must say that my excursion into Instant Pot chicken noodle soup was in my eyes an unmitigated success:

I now have more confidence in using the control settings of the Instant Pot
I have more confidence that Instant Pot meals can be both nutritious and tasty
The fact that I made the chicken noodle soup without having all the ingredients to hand but being able to substitute with ingredients I did have was encouraging
The fact that it was ready within about an hour in a one pot format, so less cleanup to do at the end was a delight
The fact that I can tailor meals to what I can handle or manage now is a godsend (e.g., my swallowing problem currently)
I can of course buy canned soups at the store but the Instant Pot version is healthier and probably cheaper
I had three meals from the one recipe and froze a fourth for later — can't beat that


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2022)

Deep Green Sandwich
					


This Deep Green Sandwich is healthy, full of texture, and so simple to make with some leafy greens, avocado, and feta cheese!





					theliveinkitchen.com
				



Ingredients​
 1 avocado, , mashed
 1 tablespoon fat-free feta cheese
 2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
 Coarse kosher salt
 4 slices whole grain bread, , such as Ezekiel bread, toasted
 2 radishes, , thinly sliced
 1 cup Kale, , spinach, spring mix, or any combination of the three
Instructions​
In a small bowl, combine avocado, feta, and lemon juice. Season lightly with salt.
Spread the avocado mixture onto two slices of bread. Top with sliced radishes, leafy greens, and another slice of bread.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2022)

Recipes from the Australian state of Queensland:









						Healthy fast food - Healthier. Happier.
					


Quick, easy and tasty healthy recipes for Queenslanders.




					www.healthier.qld.gov.au
				












						Potato Caesar Salad - Healthier. Happier. Queensland.
					


Potato Caesar salad - Healthier. Happier. Quick, easy and tasty healthy recipes for Queenslanders.




					www.healthier.qld.gov.au
				












						Savoury Toastie Recipe , Healthier. Happier. Queensland.
					


Savoury Toastie - Healthier. Happier. Quick, easy and tasty healthy recipes for Queenslanders.




					www.healthier.qld.gov.au
				




Ingredients​
3 small mushrooms, finely chopped
½ cup baked beans (or 130g can)
6 leaves English spinach or rocket, washed and chopped
4 slices multigrain or high fibre bread
Olive or canola oil spray


----------



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2022)

My mother used the Instant Pot for the first time.  She cooked pork with cabbage with 10 minutes of high pressure.   The pork was very tender and the cabbage was good too (not mushy).     I will do something similar for my dogs (and give small amounts to the cats).


----------



## Daniel (Sep 1, 2022)

Satisfy Your Pizza Craving With These Scrumptious Substitutes
					


If your idea of the perfect night at home includes a couple of slices of pizza, a glass of wine, and your Netflix queue, you aren't alone. What's not to love





					www.popsugar.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2022)

Delicious Greek Chicken & Rice Recipe for a Quick & Easy Dinner
					


Try our recipe for a perfectly roasted greek chicken and rice for a great meal that can be shared across the table with everyone.





					www.marcuslemonis.com
				




Greek Chicken & Rice​


Once butter is melted add in onion, garlic, paprika, mint, salt, pepper, and tomato paste. Sauté for about ten minutes. Remove from heat and put aside.


​


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2022)

Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2022)

Southwestern cornmeal muffins
					


This recipe uses stone-ground cornmeal, which includes the bran and hull, making it a good source of fiber.





					www.mayoclinic.org
				




Stone-ground cornmeal is a good source of nutrients, including fiber, vitamin C and potassium.

To make this plant based, use egg and milk substitutes.
Ingredients​
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 cup fat-free milk
4 tablespoons (or 1/4 cup) vegetable oil
1/2 cup egg substitute
1 1/4 cups stone-ground cornmeal
1 cup fresh or cream-style corn
1/2 green bell pepper, chopped
Directions​
Heat the oven to 400 F. Line a muffin pan with paper or foil liners.
In a large bowl, add the flour, sugar and baking powder. Stir to mix evenly.
In a separate bowl, combine the milk, oil, egg substitute, cornmeal, corn and green pepper. Add to the flour mixture and blend just until moistened but still slightly lumpy.
Divide the mixture among the 12 muffin liners. Bake 20 minutes or until muffins are light brown.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2022)

https://www.thecookingdoc.co/sweet-potato-bread-with-chocolate-chips/


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 7, 2022)

I don't like sweet potatoes but I imagine the recipe would work with a substitute:









						The 5 Best Substitutes for Sweet Potatoes
					


Do you love sweet potatoes? Or maybe you're looking for a few suitable substitutes for sweet potatoes. Either way, you've come to the right place. This article will cover everything you need to know about





					americasrestaurant.com
				




Garnet Potatoes.
Pumpkin.
Butternut Squash.
Acorn Squash.
White Potatoes.
I would probably try pumpkin first. I'm not a big fan of squash either but another option might be zucchini.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 8, 2022)

Baked Apple Cinnamon Steel Cut Oat Cups
					


Baked Apple Cinnamon Steel Cut Oat Cups make an easy, make-ahead breakfast or snack that is heart healthy and filling. Steel cut oats are mixed together with Greek yogurt, applesauce, cinnamon and apples to create a delicious oatmeal cup.




					www.acedarspoon.com
				




Steel cut oats are mixed together with Greek yogurt, applesauce, cinnamon and apples to create a delicious oatmeal cup.

*

*


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2022)

Ramen noodle broccoli salad​Ingredients​
3 packages (about 3 ounces each) uncooked ramen noodles (any flavor, since you'll just need the plain noodles for this recipe)
1 pound broccoli florets (about 3 cups)
1/3 cup creamy peanut butter
1 1/2 cups Swanson® Chicken Broth or Natural Goodness® Chicken Broth or Organic Free-Range Chicken Broth
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons sriracha hot chili sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
1 small red bell pepper or yellow or green bell pepper, chopped (about 1/2 cup)
1 large onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
Directions​
Fill a 6-quart saucepot with water & heat over medium-high heat to a boil. Add the noodles (reserve the seasoning packets for another use) & broccoli & cook for 3 minutes or until the noodles & broccoli are tender. Drain the noodles & broccoli well in a colander.
Beat the peanut butter, broth, soy sauce, sriracha sauce & sugar in a large bowl with a fork or whisk. Add the noodles, broccoli, pepper, onion & garlic & toss to coat. Cover & refrigerate for 2 hours, stirring occasionally.
Source:  Walmart - PrepLess meals


----------



## Daniel (Sep 10, 2022)

Creamy Coconut-Lime Salmon Tastes Like A Tropical Vacation
					


The sauce is almost too good.





					www.delish.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 10, 2022)

Delish.com has a cornucopia of salmon recipes:









						Weeknight Dinner's MVP: Honey Garlic Glazed Salmon
					


Fancy enough for date nights, easy enough for weeknights.





					www.delish.com
				












						Caribbean Salmon Cobb Salad Will Transport You Straight To The Islands
					


It's all about the creamy coconut dressing





					www.delish.com
				












						Creamy Coconut-Lime Salmon Tastes Like A Tropical Vacation
					


The sauce is almost too good.





					www.delish.com
				












						Greek Salmon
					


Vacation on a plate.





					www.delish.com
				












						48 Salmon Recipes That Prove It's The Best Fish In the Sea
					


True life: We can't stop cooking salmon.





					www.delish.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

Perfect for Canadian-style Thanksgiving by adding extra maple syrup:









						Instant Pot Carrots with a Maple-Butter Glaze
					


Make the best Instant Pot Glazed Carrots with a maple-butter sauce topped with toasted pumpkin seeds for a crowd-pleasing vegetarian side dish.





					www.pressurecookingtoday.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

Lately, I have been going back to my 1980s childhood for healthy snack ideas, like:

Celery stuffed with (whipped) cream cheese and green olives
Deviled eggs
Tomatoes stuffed with cottage cheese
Shrimp cocktail
Jello with fruit (or just fruit salad)


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

Impossibly Easy Taco Pie
					


It’s no surprise as to why this impossibly easy taco pie has over 700 positive reviews from your fellow home cooks. With 15 minutes of prep and a handful of ingredients, it’s the easiest way to turn a pound of ground beef into a five-star supper. Once the cheese bubbles and bakes, this pie is a...




					www.bettycrocker.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 11, 2022)

Recipe: Creamy French Mustard Chicken
					


Mustard works its magic on braised chicken.





					www.thekitchn.com
				




"Whole-grain mustard helps flavor the chicken while it’s cooking, and creamy Dijon is whisked in at the end to thicken and emulsify the sauce and add a bit of acidity and salt."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2022)

That sounds yummy, and I believe I still have a couple of chicken breasts in the freezer. 😊


----------



## Daniel (Sep 12, 2022)

Coconut Braised Cabbage
					


I’ve always been a cabbage girl. And somehow, in my affinity for cabbage, I started to think that this automatcially meant other people were not-so-into cabbage? But then I developed this coconut braised cabbage recipe and showed a teaser on...Read More





					justinesnacks.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 13, 2022)

Tangy Veggie Wrap (A Simple Protein Powered Lunch)
					


Looking for a quick lunch that’s packed with colourful veg and plenty of flavour? This tangy veggie wrap has got it all!





					hurrythefoodup.com
				




Ginger is responsible for the titular tang of this veggie wrap, and may help to aid digestion.

For the dressing:​
Peel the *ginger *and grate it into a bowl. Add the *cottage cheese*, *sour cream (or your vegan substitute)*, *lemon zest *and *mustard *and mix it well.
Spread the dressing mixture onto the *wraps*, stopping about 1cm from the edge. Lay out the spinach leaves on top.
Put the carrots, bell pepper, onions and bean sprouts in a wide line down the middle and sprinkle the roasted sunflower seeds on top.
Season with a dash of *salt *and *pepper *and fold the wraps a little on both sides, then at the bottom and roll it as tightly as possible (without squishing the insides out!).
Cut the wraps into halves and serve. Enjoy!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 14, 2022)

> Add the *cottage cheese*, *sour cream*


Unfortunately, I really dislike things like cottage cheese, sour cream, yogurt, and the like, unless they are heavily disguised so I can't taste them. They all taste like milk gone bad to me.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2022)

My favorite hack of late is to squeeze lime juice on almost anything (from iced tea to sandwiches) to make it taste special.   I got the idea from Mexican restaurants. 

Since I am not sodium sensitive, I will usually just buy a bottle of dressing and then add to it.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2022)

All these cafes, fast casuals, pubs, and Italian restaurants in Arizona catering to vegetarians, but Dunkin' Donuts is offering perfection for $4 and change:



This is one case where the hype is true.  I just tried it yesterday.     This tastes better than any sandwich I have had in recent memory, even compared to paninis at Italian restaurants. 

I have made pesto sandwiches at home, but Dunkin' was way better since it has more cheese and the tomatoes are roasted, tasting as good or better than sun-dried.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2022)

How to Make Dunkin's Tomato Pesto Grilled Cheese Sandwich - Copycat Recipe
					


Learn how to make Dunkin's Tomato Pesto Grilled Cheese Sandwich and fall in love with this flavorful combo in this tasty copycat recipe!





					crazyadventuresinparenting.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2022)

No-Bake Vegan Oatmeal Fudgies
					


Doesn't get much easier than this.





					poosh.com
				












						Chocolate Chip Banana Bread Baked Oats
					


Beat breakfast boredom.





					poosh.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 15, 2022)

Instant Pot Panera Broccoli Cheddar Soup - Every Little Crumb Every Little Crumb
					


The easiest instant pot Panera broccoli cheddar soup is made in minutes, so rich, comforting and absolutely delicious. The best at home take!





					everylittlecrumb.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 17, 2022)

Vegan Roasted Vegetable Thanksgiving Bowls​These healthful and flavorful Thanksgiving bowls [are] vegan, gluten-free and are packed with all sorts of flavors and textures. It makes for a festive entrée and ensures those who don’t eat meat aren’t left out of the celebration.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Lemon Blueberry Cheesecake Bars - Sally's Baking Addiction
					


These are ultra creamy lemon blueberry cheesecake bars baked on a buttery graham cracker crust. Enjoy fresh lemon flavor and plenty of juicy blueberries!




					sallysbakingaddiction.com
				



Here’s Why You’ll Love These Lemon Blueberry Cheesecake Bars​
All the texture of traditional cheesecake, but easier and quicker
Extra creamy, extra thick
Tangy-sweet flavor with loads of blueberries
The cheesecake version of popular lemon blueberry cake
Grab & go⁠—no fork needed!


The bars stay fresh in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days. You can freeze the bars for up to 3 months. Thaw overnight in the refrigerator before serving.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 18, 2022)

Now that looks yummy!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

21 Delicious Ways To Use Up Leftover Rice - Tasting Table
					


Think that leftover rice is boring? Think again. From fried street food to sweet treats, there are a number of ways you can get creative with leftover rice.





					www.tastingtable.com
				












						Sinangag (Garlic Fried Rice)
					


A ubiquitous staple on Filipino tables, this rice dish is heavily perfumed with garlic oil and tossed with crispy sautéed garlic chips.





					www.epicurious.com
				




Breakfast in the Philippines is built on sinangag, or cooked rice tossed with garlic and oil. For us, the smell of sinangag cooking is better than waking up to the aroma of coffee. This recipe may garner some raised eyebrows from knowledgeable Filipino cooks because we don’t use leftover rice to make it and we don’t use a rice cooker. Instead, we cook the rice in a pot on the stove over very low heat. The rice kernels stay intact and even a bit dry—much like day-old rice—and thus they hold up to the additions of garlic chips and homemade garlic oil, which make the rice more robust and flavorful.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Cheap / easy meal ideas from Wikipedia:









						Lists of prepared foods - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of casserole dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of meat substitutes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				








						List of sandwiches - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of porridges - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of soups - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of noodle dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				








						List of ramen dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				








						List of rice dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of pasta dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of egg dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of vegetable dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of potato dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of sweet potato dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				











						List of cabbage dishes - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

8 Classic Comfort Foods Made Healthier
					


Try one of these healthier, clean eating takes on classic comfort food recipes for dinner tonight.





					www.prevention.com
				




Mac & Cheese


Mac and cheese is made richer with squash, not cream. (Check out more smart ingredient swaps here.)

SERVES: 8 / TOTAL TIME: 40 minutes
1 pkg (13.25 oz) whole grain pasta shells
2 Tbsp unsalted butter
½ onion, diced
3 Tbsp all-purpose flour
1½ cups 1% milk
4 oz Gruyère, shredded
4 oz reduced-fat cheddar, shredded
1 pkg (10 oz) frozen pureed squash, thawed (or follow these easy steps for prepping a butternut squash)
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp cayenne
½ c toasted bread crumbs

*1. COOK* pasta shells per package directions, drain, and set aside.
*2. MELT* butter in pot over medium-high heat. Add onion and cook until translucent, 5 minutes. Add flour and cook, stirring, until bubbling, 30 seconds. Whisk in heated milk and cook until thick, 3 minutes. Stir in Gruyère, cheddar, frozen pureed squash, salt, and cayenne. Add pasta to pot; stir to coat.
*3. SERVE* topped with bread crumbs.
*NUTRITION *(per serving) 354 cal, 17 g pro, 47 g carb, 6 g fiber, 3 g sugars, 12 g fat, 6.5 g sat fat, 300 mg sodium









						7 Ways To Eat The No-Cook Food That Packs Almost 30 Grams Of Protein
					


Here are 7 must-try healthy high-protein recipes made with cottage cheese.





					www.prevention.com
				




Tired of adding Greek yogurt to your blended drink? Try using cottage cheese instead, says *Dashing Dish*. When mixed with vanilla protein powder (we love Rodale's organic vanilla whey protein powder), bananas, crushed pineapple, and cocoa powder, your smoothie will taste like a banana split—that just so happens to serve up 35 g of protein.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Another easy starch + veggie combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Parmesan Spinach Gnocchi (With How-To Video!)
					


This easy parmesan spinach gnocchi is ready in 30 minutes with just one pot! With an easy, creamy sauce and how-to video!





					www.lifeasastrawberry.com
				



"If you eat meat, serve this gnocchi with grilled chicken, grilled salmon, garlic baked shrimp, or some sausage."


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2022)

Mediterranean Coleslaw - No Mayonnaise - Budget Bytes
					


This bright and fresh Mediterranean Coleslaw has a light lemony dressing (no mayo!) and a medley of crunchy and colorful vegetables.





					www.budgetbytes.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

A popular maker of chickpea pasta is Banza, which is sold everywhere, including Walmart and Target.  I tried Banza's Mac and cheese, which was pretty good.  It was more filling while mostly similar to the taste and texture of Mac and cheese.  (In Canada, the Banza brand is only available for purchase online.)

Pasta brands like Barilla and private labels make chickpea pasta as well.  Barilla also makes pasta from red lentils, etc.

Recipes:









						Recipes
					


The most delicious alternative to pasta. Celebrity chef AND dietitian approved. Changing pasta forever, for the better – it's pasta that loves you back!





					www.eatbanza.com
				






			https://www.barilla.com/en-us/search/recipes?sort=relevance&pasta-attribute-range=legume&page=2
		


More info:



> The One Processed Food Dietitians Want You to Eat More Often | Livestrong.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Heads Up: Your Favorite Healthy Pasta Banza Is Currently on Sale for Prime Day
					


Yes, it can be way healthier than regular pasta.





					www.goodhousekeeping.com
				




*When in doubt, add more vegetables.
*
This will make your pasta dish a touch lighter so you won’t feel super stuffed after you eat — especially if you’re also adding meat or seafood. 

My pro tip: *Double up on the veggie serving you’d normally have, and cut the pasta in half or by a third.* You’ll keep the flavor, add extra fiber, and generally max out on nutritional quality without ever noticing the difference. 

To get your veggies in, keep frozen, fresh, and canned versions of your favorites on-hand to add to any meal, any time. Sauté sides and add 'em to your plate, stir them into sauce, or mix chickpea pasta with with zoodles to bulk up the finished product.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

My brother-in-law from Alabama is visiting soon, so I will be posting more "redneck" / Southern / plant-based-meat-compatible recipes 

Sausage-based breakfast recipes:









						Trisha Yearwood’s Christmas Breakfast Sausage Casserole Recipe (Video) - Parade: Entertainment, Recipes, Health, Life, Holidays
					


The country singer's favorite holiday casserole is perfect for Christmas brunch.





					parade.com
				




Trisha Yearwood’s Breakfast Sausage Casserole​
Butter, for greasing
½ loaf Sliced white loaf bread
1 lb fresh bulk pork sausage with sage
10 oz sharp Cheddar, grated
2 cups half-and-half
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt
5 large eggs, lightly beaten






						Instant Pot Cheesy Sausage Grits - Plain Chicken
					







					www.plainchicken.com
				












						Easy Breakfast Burritos
					


These Easy Breakfast Burritos are just what you need for busy mornings. They're loaded with all the classic breakfast flavors your family loves in one convenient egg burrito. Not only are these breakfast burritos quick to prep, but you can also freeze them for the perfect grab-and-go breakfast...




					www.pillsbury.com
				












						Instant Pot Biscuits & Sausage Gravy | Tested by Amy + Jacky
					


Learn how to make Classic Flavorful Biscuits & Creamy Sausage Gravy in 30 mins! The ultimate southern hearty breakfast comfort food your family will love!





					www.pressurecookrecipes.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Impossible™ Spicy Sausage & Red Onion Pizza Recipe
					


This spicy sausage and red onion pizza recipe topped with Impossible™ Spicy Sausage Made From Plants will become a hit at your next party, lunch or dinner.





					impossiblefoods.com
				




Place premade pizza crusts on sheet pans or directly on a pizza stone. Top each evenly with pizza sauce, cheese, partially baked Impossible Sausage, and red onion. Bake at 425F for about 8-10 minutes or until cheese and crust starts to lightly brown.









						Impossible Meat Enchilada Pizza - L.A. Kosher Kitchen
					


A few weeks ago I posted a recipe for enchiladas using Impossible meat. This week my oldest asked if we could make it again only this time bake the imitation … Continue reading "Impossible Meat Enchilada Pizza"




					lakosherkitchen.com
				





2 packages Impossible Burger Plant Based Meat
1.5 t. Cumin
1.5 t. Chili Powder
1 .5 t. Dried Oregano
2 T. Tomato paste
2 16 oz. packages ready made pizza dough (I used Trader Joe’s)
1 10 oz. can Enchilada Sauce
2 c. Shredded Cheese
1 jalapeño sliced (optional)
4 green onions sliced (optional)
Sour cream avocado, cilantro for serving


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Air Fried Fry Bread - FlyPeachPie
					


This air fried fry bread is made up of a yeast risen dough that gets cooked in the air fryer. It's a healthier version of the traditional fry bread,





					www.flypeachpie.com
				




This air fried fry bread is made up of a yeast risen dough that gets cooked in the air fryer. It’s a healthier version of the traditional fry bread seen in Native American cuisine.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 20, 2022)

Daniel said:


> Instant Pot Panera Broccoli Cheddar Soup - Every Little Crumb Every Little Crumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This soup was even better than Panera's version.  Did not use Instant Pot.

The shredded carrots added texture and color.    Added more cheese (1 cup) and more milk (about 1.5 cups), and it was still a thick soup (in a good way).      Goes very well with bread or a bread bowl.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2022)

Something out of left field:

Hot dogs made out of carrots -- marinated in smoke flavor, cooked in an Instant Pot, and then grilled:









						Smoky Vegan Carrot Dogs
					


Be the life of the party with these Smoky Vegan Carrot Dogs! They may look like a carrot, but they taste just like a Hot Dog. Yes, Vegans CAN do picnics!





					www.brandnewvegan.com


----------



## gooblax (Sep 21, 2022)

I am now in possession of an air fryer. Time to go back through the records and pick out some recipes.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2022)

How to Make Chinese Egg Rolls
					


These Chinese egg rolls are filled with tender meat and crunchy vegetables. I’ve included three cooking methods in this recipe and all of them yield a very crispy crust.




					omnivorescookbook.com
				






Cook the egg rolls​
Prepare a baking sheet with a rack on top, for cooling the egg rolls.


Option 1 - To *deep fry* the egg rolls, heat 1-inch (2.5 cm) of oil in a deep medium pot or a dutch oven over medium heat to 350 F (177 C). If you do not have a thermometer, insert a wooden chopstick into the heated oil. You should see continuous tiny bubbles coming up around the chopstick. If the bubbles only come up here and there, the oil is not hot enough. If the bubbles are large and bursting to the surface, the oil is too hot.
Fry the egg rolls in batches of 5 to 6. Flip and move them occasionally for even browning. Fry until the egg rolls are golden, 5 to 6 minutes. Drain and transfer the egg rolls with a slotted spoon or wire spider onto the rack to let them cool. Repeat until you have cooked all the egg rolls.


Option 2 - To bake the egg rolls in the *oven*, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 C). Place the egg rolls onto a lined baking sheet, seam-side-down, with about 2 fingers’ width gap between. Generously spray oil on top. Bake for 9 minutes, or until the bottom turns a golden color. Flip the spring rolls and spray oil onto them again. Return the tray to the oven. Bake for another 6 to 8 minutes, until the other side is golden as well. Once done, let the egg rolls cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes before serving to maximize crispiness.


Option 3 - To fry the egg rolls in an *air-fryer*, preheat the air-fryer to 390 F (10 mins or so). Cook them in batches. Spread a few spring rolls in the basket without overlapping them. Spray with a thin layer of oil, or you can bake them without using any oil. Bake for 6 minutes, flip, and bake for another 5 minutes. Once done, let the egg rolls cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes before serving to maximize crispiness.


Serve the egg rolls hot with whichever dipping sauce(s) you prefer.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2022)

Cheerios as a base for snacks or candy:









						Cereal Bars With 3 Ingredients | Healthy, Easy, And No Bake
					


These cereal bars need just 3 ingredients to make and take less than 5 minutes! A healthy snack recipe that requires no baking!




					thebigmansworld.com
				





Ingredients​
2 cups dry cereal (I used Whole O's-. Cheerios would work if not strictly gluten free.)
6 tablespoons almond butter can substitute for peanut butter or sunflower seed butter
6 tablespoons brown rice syrup can substitute for maple syrup or agave nectar









						Gluten Free Caramel Cereal Bars | Snack Recipes | Cheerios
					


These tasty, chewy cereal bars are just delightful and take only 20 minutes to prepare. They're gluten-free too so perfect for all the family!





					www.cheerios.com
				















						Maple Syrup Cereal Balls | Snack Recipes | Cheerios
					


Follow this 30 minute recipe to make delicious, maple-flavored snack balls with Cheerios. A perfect on-the-go snack packed with goodness.





					www.cheerios.com
				





1 cup Cheerios cereal, lightly crushed
1/2 cup gluten free oats
1/3 cup dried cranberries
3 tablespoons honey
1/4 cup peanut butter
3 tablespoons maple syrup
2 tablespoons butter
1/3 cup chocolate chips


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2022)

Pesto + Mayo =

Pesto Mayo



"Works great as a sauce in sandwiches and burgers, but also great as a dip (perfect for Sweet Potato Wedges or Bacon Wrapped Sweet Potato Wedges). It’s also of course great slathered in a sandwich, my favourites being Chorizo Sandwich and Antipasto Sandwich!"


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2022)

Possibly compatible with pesto mayo:









						Crispy Garlic Parmesan Brussels Sprouts
					


Easy-to-make Crispy Garlic Parmesan Brussels Sprouts that are guaranteed to be your new favorite way to roast sprouts! Super crispy and full of flavor.





					www.withpeanutbutterontop.com


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2022)

Easy Does It: Delicious, Fast Recipes Ideal For Caregivers And Their Loved Ones - YouAreUNLTD
					


There’s a very clear message that can be found in the pages of A Caregivers Guide: Cooking for Palliative Care and the Family, a cookbook created through a collaboration between George Brown College and Hospice Niagara. Simply, food is love. The recipes provided have been designed to meet the...





					www.youareunltd.com
				




*Honey Lemon Loaf *

Prep time: 15 minutes
Cook time: 40 minutes
Servings: 12

*Ingredients:*

1 1⁄2 cup (375 mL) flour
1⁄4 tsp (1 mL) baking soda
1⁄2 tsp (2 mL) baking powder
Pinch salt
2 eggs
1⁄2 cup (125 mL) honey
1⁄3 cup (80 mL) butter melted
1⁄4 cup (60 mL) milk
2 tsp (10 mL) vanilla extract
1 lemon, juice and zest

*Method: *

Preheat oven to 375 ̊F (180 ̊C). Line loaf pan with parchment paper and set aside.
In a large bowl combine flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt. Set aside.
In a separate bowl whisk eggs, honey, melted butter, milk, vanilla, lemon juice and zest until well incorporated.
Fold wet ingredients into dry ingredients until just combined. Do not over mix.
Pour batter into lined pan and bake for 35- 40 minutes or until inserted toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2022)

Instant Pot Lemon Garlic Chicken
					


Instant Pot Lemon Garlic Chicken is simple and easy to make in the instant pot and perfect for busy weeknights. The chicken cooks up easily!





					therecipecritic.com
				




*What you need to make Lemon Garlic Chicken:*

*Chicken: *boneless chicken thighs skinless or with skin.
*Garlic powder: *great for taste and flavor.
*Olive oil: *helps cook the chicken without sticking to the instant pot.
*Butter: *adds flavor as well as helps cook the chicken and gives it a golden color on the outside.
*Onion: *a sweet flavoring for the chicken.
*Garlic cloves: *sliced or minced.
*Italian seasoning: *full of flavor on the chicken.
*Lemon: *sweetness from the zest of it.
*Chicken broth: *adds flavoring and juiciness to the chicken.
*Parsley: *optional


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2022)

Smart Ideas Making Food Prepping Easy and Fun - Eat Well to Be Well
					


Freshen up your weekly meal plan with food prep!   Envision coming home after a long day to a meal already prepped and ready for you to enjoy. You don’t have to imagine anymore. It can be your reality when you embrace ‘food prepping.’ Food prepping is a commonly used term to prepare foods ahead…





					eatwelltobewellrd.com
				




*Use pre-divided meal containers*



Invest in pre-divided containers that are easy to take to work and fun to make healthy food choices for each spot. Plan on having a lean protein source such as last night’s leftover chicken breast in your biggest divider or sliced ham, and the rest, add carrot sticks or cherry tomatoes, whole grain crackers, and fruit such as grapes or mandarin orange slices, for a well-balanced, filling meal.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2022)

The BEST Black Bean Burgers
					


The BEST Black Bean Burger recipe is fast and easy and made with fresh ingredients. They're so flavorful that you won't miss the meat one bit.





					tastesbetterfromscratch.com
				




*Chipotle Mayo Sauce:*

1 cup mayonnaise
2 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce
1 Tablespoon adobo sauce (from can of chipotle peppers in adobo sauce)
2 teaspoons lime juice
salt and freshly ground black pepper


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2022)

Cheesy Tomato Bake | Bev Cooks
					


Cheesy Tomato Bake





					bevcooks.com
				





About 2 pounds tomatoes (4-5 beefsteak), sliced
1 tsp garlic powder
8 oz mozzarella cheese, grated
1/3 cup panko
A small handful mixed herbs, finely minced (I used basil, parsley and chives)
1 tsp extra-virgin olive oil
Coarse salt


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2022)

In addition to spreading it on toasted breads, I also like jalapeño jelly with ice cream.









						Jalapeno Pepper Jelly
					


Whether you spread it over crackers, serve it on a charcuterie board, or use it as a sandwich topper Jalapeno Pepper Jelly is easy to prepare.





					www.aimeemars.com
				




HOW TO SERVE JALAPENO JELLY

This delicious condiment can be served in many different ways and below are some of my favorite options.

*As an appetizer.* One of the most common ways to serve this jelly is by pouring it over cream cheese and using it as an appetizer spread.
*Charcuterie Board.* This also makes a great spread for any charcuterie board, especially during the holidays.
*Sandwich topper.* Perfect for a simple sandwich or even a leftover turkey or ham sandwich. Spread this on and add some additional flavor.
*Glaze.* Use it as a glaze for pork, chicken, ham, or even fish. This jelly adds a delicious glazed topping.
*Make it into a dip.* Instead of just pouring it over the cream cheese you could also mix the two ingredients together to make a delicious dip for chips or crackers.
*Salad dressing.* Surprisingly, this also mixes well into a salad dressing by making a simple olive oil and lemon juice base you can add in some jelly for a nice kick.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 5, 2022)

Too spicy for me.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2022)

serving-up-tasty-meal-for-cancer-patient-holiday
					


With the holidays just around the corner, ‘tis the season for planning those family meals. This year, if your guest list includes a loved one undergoing cancer treatment, you may want to adjust the menu accordingly.




					www.cancercenter.com
				




*Cranberry Chutney (makes 32 servings)*



*Ingredients:*

½ cup white grape juice
½ cup packed light brown sugar, or to taste
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground cumin
¼ teaspoon ground cloves
1 bay leaf
1 medium sweet apple, peeled, cored and finely chopped
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 medium naval orange, peeled and finely chopped
1 medium bag (12 oz. fresh or frozen cranberries)
½ cup dried currant


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2022)

Cranberry Salmon
					


Try this healthy recipe for cranberry salmon, one of the great cancer fighting foods because of its high omega-3 fat content.





					stanfordhealthcare.org
				




"The slight tartness of the cranberries nicely complements the rich flavor of fatty fish such as salmon."


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2022)

Cranberry-Turkey Salad Sandwiches
					


Fix some healthy cranberry-turkey salad sandwiches on focaccia bread, using one of our great cancer diet recipes.





					stanfordhealthcare.org
				




For the turkey salad:​
2 turkey cutlets, about 6-8 oz each
Pinch of salt
10 black peppercorns
Juice of 1 lemon
2 sprigs fresh thyme
½ cup dry white wine (i.e. Sauvignon Blanc)
½ cup non-fat mayonnaise
¼ cup finely diced celery
¼ cup finely diced, sweet onion
¼ cup dried cranberries
Salt & pepper to taste


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2022)

David Baxter said:


> Too spicy for me.





    When I had breakfast on the road yesterday, I discovered/experienced a new, quicker heartburn combination (deep fried diced potatoes, hot sauce, and coffee )

My next jam selection is ginger:

Amazon product


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2022)

Toum - Middle Eastern Garlic Sauce
					


Recipe for Arab Garlic Dipping Sauce. Use on Shawarma, Falafel, Grilled Foods. Vegan, Garlicky, Creamy and Flavorful





					toriavey.com
				






[Requires a food processor of some sort.]

INGREDIENTS​
sunflower oil, avocado oil or canola oil, chilled
garlic cloves peeled
lemon juice
ice cold water
salt


----------



## Daniel (Oct 14, 2022)

Healthy Swiss Corn Casserole - Cooking Made Healthy
					


Healthy Swiss Corn Casserole is a healthier holiday side dish made with sweet corn, egg, milk and Swiss cheese that's ready in just 45 minutes.





					cookingmadehealthy.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2022)

Funny but true:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2022)

28 Cheap Thanksgiving Recipes for an Easy, Impressive Feast
					


You don’t have to spend a lot to create a spectacular, inflation-friendly holiday menu.





					www.nytimes.com
				




*Roasted Carrots

*

For a vibrant, inexpensive side dish, try this one from Martha Rose Shulman: Toss carrots with olive oil, salt, pepper, thyme and oregano, roast, then toss with fresh parsley.









						These 6 Thanksgiving Dishes Are Best When They’re Made Ahead
					


Prepare mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce and more holiday favorites in advance for dishes with the best texture and flavor.





					www.nytimes.com
				



Cranberry Sauce​He suggests* refrigerating cooked sauce for at least a few days to help round cranberries’ tart edges* and to allow them to meld with the other seasonings. The result ends up more “like rolling hills rather than spiky mountains of flavor,” he said. Letting the sauce come to room temperature before serving heightens its complexity.









						How to Make Stuffing
					


For lovers of stuffing and dressing, Thanksgiving may be the apex of the year, though they are welcome on the table anytime. We'll explain the difference between the two, with tips and recipes for how best to prepare them whether you're basing yours on bread, which is the traditional choice, or...





					cooking.nytimes.com
				




Any bread, from soft white sandwich loaves to chewy bagels to crusty sourdough rye breads, can be turned into a stuffing or dressing.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2022)

Smoky Eggplant Soup Recipe
					


I am a fan of eggplant soup, and this one is a winner, creamy-textured and bright tasting Charring the eggplant gives it a smoky flavor, but as opposed to some rustic versions, the soup has a smooth texture and a lovely pale color It gets a good squeeze of lemon juice, a drizzle of olive oil and...





					cooking.nytimes.com
				





Yield: About 6 cups

2 pounds small firm eggplants
5 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups sliced white or yellow onion
Salt and pepper
6 garlic cloves, minced
Pinch cayenne
6 cups chicken broth or mild vegetable broth
3 to 4 tablespoons lemon juice
½ teaspoon lemon zest
1 tablespoon za’atar, available in Middle Eastern groceries
2 teaspoons chopped parsley


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2022)

Dietitian Names Top Five Holiday Foods
					


Dietitian Names Top Five Holiday Foods Bipolar Magazine  Newswise, December 7, 2009 — ‘Tis the giving season so treat yourself to holiday goodies that are good for you.  “Some of the tastiest treats of the season pack a powerful nutritional wallop,” said Jennifer McDaniel, a registered dietitian...





					forum.psychlinks.ca
				




*Cinnamon:* About a half a teaspoon of cinnamon a day lowers the blood-sugar levels in patients who have type 2 diabetes and reduces bad cholesterol, some studies show. Cinnamon also may help stop the growth of bacteria. Add this spice to your morning coffee, hot chocolate, hot breakfast cereal or apple cider. Shake some in pancakes, muffins or waffle batter. And sprinkle a dash of cinnamon on yogurt or winter comfort foods, such as stew or chili.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2022)

Cranberry Jalapeño Dip: The Most Addictive Holiday Appetizer
					


Cranberry jalapeno cream cheese dip is one of the best appetizers I've had in a LONG time! This Thanksgiving appetizer and Christmas appetizer will have everyone begging for the recipe!





					sparrowsandlily.com
				






*Ingredients*

12 oz fresh, uncooked cranberries
1/4 cup green onion
1-2 fresh jalapeño peppers
2 Tbsp. cilantro (optional)
3/4 to 1 Cup sugar (according to taste)  [or Splenda]
1 Tbsp. lemon juce
1/8 tsp. salt
16 oz. cream cheese (whipped)


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2022)

Gordon Ramsay Loved TikTok's Baked Feta Pasta: 'It's Just Magnetizing'
					


Gordon Ramsay, who opens Ramsay's Kitchen in Las Vegas on Nov. 16, spoke with PEOPLE about why social media can help the food industry





					people.com
				












						BAKED FETA PASTA - ORIGINAL RECIPE – Liemessä
					


Baked feta pasta - the original baked feta recipe that is taking TikTok by storm! Baked feta with hot chili, way too much olive oil and cherry tomatoes.





					liemessa.fi
				





_for 4 persons_

1 lb / 450 g italian durum wheat pasta​1 block (7 oz / 200 g) greek feta cheese​1/2 cup olive oil​1/2 red chili pepper​500 g cherry tomatoes​(4 garlic cloves if you wish)​black pepper​salt​bunch of fresh basil leaves​


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2022)

Making vegan "bacon" out of potato slices:









						10-Ingredient Amazing Vegan Potato Bacon - 100% Plantbased — The Vegan Caveman
					


Difficulty : 2/5 (5 being hardest)  Spice Level : 2/3 (3 being spiciest)





					www.thevegancaveman.com


----------



## Daniel (Nov 20, 2022)

Simple Italian Omelet
					


Chef John's recipe for a simple Italian omelet filled with goat cheese and chives is the perfect way to start your day.





					www.allrecipes.com
				





2 tablespoons olive oil


3 eggs, beaten


1 tablespoon crumbled goat cheese, or to taste


2 teaspoons chopped chives, divided, or to taste


sea salt and ground black pepper to taste


----------



## Daniel (Nov 20, 2022)

https://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipes/slow-cooked-cheesy-potatoes-recipe/qy5d44j4
		


"These delicious cheesy potatoes are perfect for the slow cooker or oven."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2022)

50 Recipes with Vegetable Broth
					


Vegetable broth is beyond soups, and you'll have fun adding it to new recipes like pasta, casseroles, grains, gravy, and even salad dressing! | Vegetable Broth | Vegetable Broth Recipes | How To Use Vegetable Broth |





					feelgoodfoodie.net
				












						Vegan Corn Chowder
					


Vegan Corn Chowder is an easy soup recipe made with fresh or frozen corn, potatoes and light coconut milk, then blended to create a rich and creamy texture!





					feelgoodfoodie.net
				




Vegan corn chowder ingredients​
*Fresh corn:* Use 3-4 ears of corn and go for yellow corn if possible to get the golden color. If fresh corn is no longer in season, you can use frozen corn. There’s no need to thaw beforehand.
*Potatoes:* Instead of using flour, I use Yukon potatoes to thicken the soup. They give the corn chowder a creamy and thick consistency while keeping the recipe gluten-free. Use any buttery type of potatoes.
*Onions, celery, carrots and garlic:* These create the mirepoix for the recipe, essentially the aromatics that flavor the soup.
*Light coconut milk:* Instead of using heavy cream or half and half, the light coconut milk has less fat, less calories and keeps the recipe vegan, which is great for anyone with lactose intolerance.
*Vegetable broth:* Creates a more flavorful base for the vegan corn chowder without adding too many calories.
*Paprika:* Gives it a smoky flavor without using bacon.


----------

